# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  C'est la rentrée! Le numéro 176

## Icebird

Juste pour savoir quelle est la date de sortie?  ::):

----------


## O.Boulon

Aujourd'hui.
Et vous avez eu du bol, on est pas passé loin du gros ratage.

----------


## Icebird

> Aujourd'hui.
> Et vous avez eu du bol, on est pas passé loin du gros ratage.


Woot! Ca c'est de la réponse rapide! Bon, je passe chez mon libraire ce midi, plein d'espoir!

----------


## Camui

Ah, enfin de quoi lire aux chiottes, bordel.

En couv', c'est bien Lauwence Fewwawi, hein ?

----------


## Pelomar

> Aujourd'hui.
> Et vous avez eu du bol, on est pas passé loin du gros ratage.


Du genre ?

----------


## Voodoonice

C'est ma femme qui squat mon CPC dans les chiottes et je l'entends se marrer comme une baleine, et moi je subit l'humour graveleux de Toto0o0o0o sur TS  ::rolleyes::  :^_^:

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah pas de numéro parce qu'on était morts ?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Bah pas de numéro parce qu'on était morts ?


Et ça va mieux ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Sonia est la reine du bouche à bouche.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Bah pas de numéro parce qu'on était morts ?


J'pense que Casque aurait surtout eu à se taper les milliers de CV et de lettres de motivation que les lecteurs auraient envoyé après L'Accident. C'est plus ça qu'aurait retardé le numéro 176.

----------


## Pelomar

> Bah pas de numéro parce qu'on était morts ?


Ah bon j'ai eu peur, je pensais que c'etait grave.

A quand le sommairre ?
Go go Rabot !

----------


## b0b0

Rien .

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Go go Rabot !


Je le connais pas le sommaire :professionnel:

----------


## Pelomar

> Je le connais pas le sommaire ;professionnel:


Arrete de te servir des comptes des autres Half, c'est chiant sans déconner.

----------


## Threanor

On l'a pas encore reçu à la rédac donc comptez plutôt demain pour rendre visite aux buraliers.

----------


## Icebird

> On l'a pas encore reçu à la rédac donc comptez plutôt demain pour rendre visite aux buraliers.


Je confirme, il n'est pas encore arrivé à Brest  ::'(:

----------


## TheToune

> Bah pas de numéro parce qu'on était morts ?


Réjouissons nous vous êtes vivants !!!

Si vous aviez été mort et que le canard arrivait pas, je vous aurais tués  :B):

----------


## PrinceGITS

Le marketing :



> Aujourd'hui.


Le service clients :



> On l'a pas encore reçu à la rédac donc comptez plutôt demain pour rendre visite aux buraliers.


Rien dans ma boîte non plus.
Ce canard est une cimballe !

----------


## TheToune

Ouais !!! ce panard est un maroual !!!

----------


## Mug Bubule

toujours pas reçus dans mon patelin pommé ... ce magajine est un scandale  ::o:

----------


## Michael d'Amour

C'est une honte ! J'ai été obligé de rentabiliser ma visite en presse en feuilletant Gameplay RPG.

----------


## XWolverine

Inadmissible, moi qui avais pris un jour de congés uniquement pour ne pas râter le numéro de la rentrée  ::P: 
C'est chaud la reprise, hein ?
Sinon, pour de vrai on s'en fout (enfin, moi) si le mag a 2 ou 3 jours de retard, tant qu'il est bien ficelé  :;):

----------


## Electabs

Le truc c'est que ouais 2-3 jours de retard pour nous (sur le forum j'entend et encore peut on parler d'une majorité). sauf que je suis sur qu'ils ont tous une conscience professionnel dans ce scandaleux Magajine c'est ça qui est impardonnable :^_^:

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

ben putain, quand j'suis à la bourre de 10 minutes je me fais jeter comme une merde au taf moi.  ::mellow::

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Bon, on l'a reçu à la rédac, donc demain pour les abonnés, et après demain en kiosque. Normalement.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

On veut la couv et le sommaire !

:lecteur:

----------


## Velgos

> On veut la couv et le sommaire !
> 
> :lecteur:


Tu baisses tellement dans mon estime quand tu réclames le sommaire...  ::cry::

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Toi j'ai pas oublié que tu ne l'avais pas recopié la dernière fois.

----------


## JeP

Après-demain en kiosque o__0 

Aaaarrgh mais je vais faire quoi moi, faut que je trouve à m'occuper pour les prochaines 48 heures, et vite !

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Après-demain en kiosque o__0 
> 
> Aaaarrgh mais je vais faire quoi moi, faut que je trouve à m'occuper pour les prochaines 48 heures, et vite !

----------


## znokiss

Ho, les gars, pensez à ceux qui sont au Canada, qui doivent attendre et se les faire envoyer par paquet de 3 ou 4 par son frérot chéri...

Alors bon, hein, y'a pire.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> http://general.developpez.com/articl...s/mouchoir.jpg


décorer des boîtes de mouchoir en y peignant des décors automnaux ? Idée brillante!

----------


## Kierkegaard

> Ho, les gars, pensez à ceux qui sont au Canada, qui doivent attendre et se les faire envoyer par paquet de 3 ou 4 par son frérot chéri...
> 
> Alors bon, hein, y'a pire.


Pourquoi t'as pas pris l'abo pdf  ::huh::

----------


## znokiss

> Pourquoi t'as pas pris l'abo pdf


Haha, on dirait Pelomar...
C'est toi qui me le scanne, le pdf ?

Yop, sinon, j'étais abonné en France, et je suis arrivé y'a une semaine, pour 4 mois. Donc voila, je les aurais en retard.

----------


## Lang0chat

Just abonnayd  :B): 

Par contre faut compter deux semaines pour revevoir le premier mag'... Mais j'aurai le numéro 177, celui là, ou les deux  ::blink:: 

-Perplexitudeinside-

----------


## Threanor

> Just abonnayd 
> 
> Par contre faut compter deux semaines pour revevoir le premier mag'... Mais j'aurai le numéro 177, celui là, ou les deux


Tu n'auras pas le numéro 176 c'est sûr mais le 177 oui.

----------


## Lang0chat

Oki merci... Alors au boulot et tachez de pas foirer le bouclage, que je l'ai dans les temps... Et je veux pas de la mayrde  ::ninja::

----------


## Murne

Cool, demain j'aurai quelque chose à lire pour mon premier jour de cours. Parfait les gars.

----------


## Alab

moi je rentre mercredi, je regarde demain si il est chez mon buraliste, au pire je le prends après demain en allant au lycée comme ça j'aurais de quoi lire car on s'emm***** à la rentrée ...

----------


## Mug Bubule

> Haha, on dirait Pelomar...
> C'est toi qui me le scanne, le pdf ?
> 
> Yop, sinon, j'étais abonné en France, et je suis arrivé y'a une semaine, pour 4 mois. Donc voila, je les aurais en retard.


hier j'ai vu des cpc pdf en téléchargement  ::o:  illégale  ::o:  sur la mule ! c'est inadmissible que je doive payé alors qu'il suffit de quelque minute de téléchargement  ... mais ce papier glacés est si doux ... il sent tellement bon ... je peux pas m'en passer  :B):

----------


## Nelfe

Bon c'est décidé le mois prochain je m'abonne

----------


## jpjmarti

Pourquoi le topic du 176 avant qu'il soit sorti ? Où il en est le concours de celui qui crée le topic le plus vite dès qu'il a le bébé chaud et doux dans les mains ?

----------


## El Gringo

C'est toujours valable. Mais le mec doit faire le sommaire aussi, sinon ça ne compte pas.

----------


## Alab

Bon j'ai vu que l'autre topic était fermé alors j'en ouvre un car ça y est moi je l'ai enfin.
Je ne suis pas abonné, mais je l'ai trouvé chez mon buraliste alors que Boulon nous a dit sans doute demain pour ça ! Haha, Boulon avait TORT !

Alors, Voila la couv'  :



(Sous titre : en hommage à ce cher Nobyl)

Bon le sommaire alors,

-Le test de S.T.A.L.K.E.R clear sky (page 32)
-La formidable et dangereuse aventure qu'on subit nos journalistes préférés pour arriver sain et sauf enfin ça c'est pas sûr ^^) juste qu'à la mystérieuse ville de Leipzig !
-Le rapport sur la G|C (la game convention de leipzig), où on fait le point sur Dawn of War 2, Left for dead, Opération Flashpoint 2, Fallout3.
-Il y a aussi deux pages sur la quakecon 2008 à savourer.

De plus se trouve une interview de Jay Willson, un designer de chez Blizzard pour nous parler de Diablo 3, attention âmes sensibles la première question est 'crue' ^^ 

Bref c'est chouette (j'ai bien aimé les zolies images des tant attendus tyrannides pour dawn of war 2).

Bon il y a aussi comme toujours les news et le strip de couly nous racontant l'épopée d'un bouclage de vacances et ses effets néfastes sur quelques membres de la rédac ...
Sinon le gros dossier du moment est sur les ventilateurs et 15 d'entre eux sont passés à la machine à test et les deux "vainqueurs approuvés" sont : non je vais pas spoiler ce topic à vous de lire le mag', non mais !

Sinon je suis déçu, j'ai presque failli passer dans Canard PC en tant que Medic du moment mais de peu (bravo à captain chirac), mais aussi je n'ai pas vu mention de ma magnifique lettre fanart que je leur avais envoyé.
Bon voila , CanardPC c'est bon, mangez en !

J'espère que vous avez apprécié mon sommaire !

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> J'espère que vous avez apprécié mon sommaire !


Bof.

----------


## O.Boulon

> mais aussi j'ai vu mention de ma magnifique lettre


Mais qu'est ce que tu racontes ?

----------


## Alab

bah oui j'avais envoyé une lettre fanart depuis mes vacances à la rédac mais apparemment vous l'avez pas eu vu ta réaction.

Sinon si j'ai des trucs à rajouter dans le sommaire j'étofferai au fur et à mesure.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Je crois qu'il parlait de la lettre B, à la page 57.

----------


## Velgos

Je crois qu'il manquait surtout un "pas" entre ses "j'ai" et "vu mention".

I are teh obvious capitan !

----------


## O.Boulon

> Mais qu'est ce que tu racontes ?


Je me suis autorisé un lifting orthographique, parce que c'était incompréhensible.

----------


## Alab

ah oui autant pour moi enfin bref vous avez rien reçu quoi.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Fusion.

----------


## Alab

merci zoulou c'est plus simple ainsi

----------


## O.Boulon

Non, par contre, on t'a fait parvenir il y a peu une touche majuscule et je te propose de t'en servir.

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> Fusion.


En trois briques.
Nucléaire ?

----------


## Pelomar

Oh putain Terran Conflict.
C'est un test ou un a venir ?
C'est bien ou pas ?

----------


## Alab

Pardon, dans l'excitation de l'avoir entre mes mains j'ai un peu dérapé sur mon clavier ...

----------


## Kami93

En regardant mes relevés de comptes je vois que mon chèque de réabo n'a pas été encaissé (envoyé début aout) , c'est normal ou pas ?

----------


## Rhoth

Je remarque avec perspicacité que l'adresse internet accollée sur le magazine est passée de www.canardplus.com à www.canardpc.com !

Un début de métamorphose  ::o:

----------


## Alab

Héhé dans l'édito ils nous préviennent que va y avoir du changement sur le site, à mon avis la première étape du changement de nom c'est pour nous préparer psychologiquement ...

----------


## Therapy2crew

> http://general.developpez.com/articl...s/mouchoir.jpg


Oh Raphi ce que tu peux me faire rire ...



> hier j'ai vu des cpc pdf en téléchargement  illégale  sur la mule ! c'est inadmissible que je doive payé alors qu'il suffit de quelque minute de téléchargement ... mais ce papier glacés est si doux ... il sent tellement bon ... je peux pas m'en passer


Ca veut surtout dire que tu étais sur la mule ...

----------


## Bicarbosteph

Cool un article sur l'addon d'X3, pe que les tests de jeux intéressants vont attaquer (car l'actu jeux pc bofbof ces derniers temps)
Rien a midi dans la bal, j'aurais ça demain, a Grenoble y'a toujours un jour de retard pour faire chier certains newsers ^^

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Bof.


Jaloux.

----------


## Alab

Merci de me soutenir contre les affreux de CPC  xD

----------


## El Gringo

> Fusion.


Moi je préfère quand le topic du numéro commence avec la présentation du numéro et son sommaire plutôt que deux pages de flood, vous êtes vraiment des gros crassous.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

On ne dit pas "moi je", espèce d'auto centré.

_Ta mademoiselle Mangin en monocycle_

----------


## Alab

Voila moi aussi d'ailleurs c'est pas moi l'auteur du premier topic mais c'est moi qui ai ,tenté de, faire le sommaire.

Je sais je suis pas facile de caractère ^^

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Dispo chez le buraliste du Auchan St Cyr sur Loire, à côté de Tours Nord. Voir s'il est arrivé ailleurs à Tours pour les locaux.

----------


## b0b0

> Dispo chez le buraliste du Auchan St Cyr sur Loire, à côté de Tours Nord. Voir s'il est arrivé ailleurs à Tours pour les locaux.


j'arrive.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Moi je préfère quand le topic du numéro commence avec la présentation du numéro et son sommaire plutôt que deux pages de flood, vous êtes vraiment des gros crassous.


Pareil.
Ca fait vraiment débutant ce forum.

Ps: ptain et les abonnés ils lisent le Journal de Mickey pour patienter, en attendant que LA Poste daigne leur livrer leur mag préferé  ???

----------


## JeP

Bah moi aussi c'était chez le premier marchand de journaux où je suis allé voir. Il en restait que deux, d'ailleurs.

----------


## L'invité

J'ai rien trouvé a Belfort moi...
On reessayera demain...

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Gniii, je l'ai pas trouvé au Leclerc Kerga. j'vais essayer au Leclerc du centre demain :/

----------


## Casque Noir

> bah oui j'avais envoyé une lettre fanart depuis mes vacances à la rédac mais apparemment vous l'avez pas eu vu ta réaction.
> 
> Sinon si j'ai des trucs à rajouter dans le sommaire j'étofferai au fur et à mesure.


 ah ouais, je l'ai vu, elle était super cool avec des lapins dedans. Merci  ::):  (mais je l'ai jeté avant de l'avoir montré aux autres, par erreur  ::(: )

----------


## Alab

> ah ouais, je l'ai vu, elle était super cool avec des lapins dedans. Merci  (mais je l'ai jeté avant de l'avoir montré aux autres, par erreur )


Oui voila c'était ça ! avec une carte avec un labyrinthe cérébral pour vos vacances (heum heum  ::rolleyes::  )

Dommage que ce soit parti à la poubelle mais si tu dis que c'est apr erreur je te crois c'est bon  :^_^:

----------


## Therapy2crew

> oui voila c'était ça ! avec une carte avec un labyrinthe cérébral pour vos vacances (heum heum  )
> 
> dommage que ce soit parti à la poubelle mais si tu dis que c'est apr erreur je te crois c'est bon


Ne les écoute pas, ils ne cherchent qu'à faire souffrir ton petit cœur de fanboy ... :<_<: 


Sinon rien à Salon de Provence ni à Rognac ... Mais si vous savez dans les Bouches du Rhône, la première est la ville de Nostradamus et la seconde ... bah ... c'est un village pourri.

----------


## jpjmarti

> Non, par contre, on t'a fait parvenir il y a peu une touche majuscule et je te propose de t'en servir.


Dans le même genre, il faudrait peut-être remplacer "par contre" par "en revanche". Je dis ça...

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Dans le même genre, il faudrait peut-être remplacer "par contre" par "en revanche". Je dis ça...


Tu peux remplacer "Dans le même genre" par "également". Je dis ça ... :Miseenabime:

----------


## El Gringo

Et si vous fermiez vos gueules au lieu de pinailler sur le français parfait, hein ?
(Ce qui nous donne sans vulgarité excessive : "On recentre le débat sur le CPC 176 s'il vous plait, merci.)

----------


## XWolverine

> En regardant mes relevés de comptes je vois que mon chèque de réabo n'a pas été encaissé (envoyé début aout) , c'est normal ou pas ?


L'avantage de la carte bleue, abonné le 20 juillet, retiré le 21 juillet. Maintenant, ça veut pas dire que c'est pris en compte (d'ailleurs, rien dans le boite aux lettres aujourd'hui  ::mellow:: )

----------


## Kami93

> L'avantage de la carte bleue, abonné le 20 juillet, retiré le 21 juillet. Maintenant, ça veut pas dire que c'est pris en compte (d'ailleurs, rien dans le boite aux lettres aujourd'hui )


90% de mes reglements je les fais en CB, internet ou autre. Griffoner ses coordonnées CB sur un papier ça me plait pas trop surtout que Laposte voilà quoi...Et puis on n'est pas pressé non plus.

----------


## unpierrot

> L'avantage de la carte bleue, abonné le 20 juillet, retiré le 21 juillet. Maintenant, ça veut pas dire que c'est pris en compte (d'ailleurs, rien dans le boite aux lettres aujourd'hui )


Pareil  ::cry::   (non pas la carte bleue... la boite aux lettres)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> ?
> (Ce qui nous donne sans vulgarité excessive : "On recentre le débat sur le CPC 176 s'il vous plait, merci.)


On aimerait bien, mais bizarrement les abonnés n'ont rien dans la boîte aux lettres  ::siffle::

----------


## El Gringo

> On aimerait bien, mais bizarrement les abonnés n'ont rien dans la boîte aux lettres


Hmmm, j'aimerais bien que cela que ça soit une bonne excuse mais non, ça ne justifie pas le flood ou un quelconque hors-sujet dans cette section.

----------


## NitroG42

Bon, j'espère vraiment le trouvé chez mon buraliste aujourd'hui, pour la rentrée  ::cry::  sinon, vous auray de mes nouvelles !
Je vous dis si je l'ai trouvé ou non à midi.

----------


## Camui

Nothing hier en paysanie.

Today will be ZE day of ze 176.

----------


## Toxic

P'tain non seulement mon nom est mal orthographié dans l'ours, mais en plus avec une mauvaise orthographe différente de la mauvaise orthographe précédente, mais en plus alors que j'ai pas d'article dans le 176  ::(: 
Ce canard est un scandale, et si j'avais un drapeau breton sous la main, je me désabonnerais. Je n'ai malheureusement que ça :

----------


## Pelomar

Toxic qui revient juste pour gueuler  ::XD::

----------


## heziva

Poste en double sur http://forum.canardplus.com/showthre...t=28544&page=2 (supprimez le mauvais, j'avoue que je ne sais pas trop où il fallait poster  ::P: )

Bonjour,

Hier, suite aux 3heures de retards de mon train, j'ai acheté un magasine concurrent. J'ai ensuite déprimé toute la journée. Les seuls tests présents : Kung fu Panda, Hulk et autres incroyables jeux que vous aviez testé avant les vacances. Désabusé, je me suis dit que le jeu vidéo se mourrait réellement, qu'il n'y avait rien à attendre de cette rentrée. StarCraft et Diablo avaient été annoncés pour dans longtemps, idem pour DoW2. Fallout s'annonce être... particulier. Spore, éventuellement, mais pas pour cette rentrée. Et aucun nouveau jeu en perspective.

Puis, ce matin, j'ai acheté CanardPC.

Et là, révolution. Je dois acheter STALKER dès que possible! Un nouveau Sim city, un nouveau Sim, DoW pour le début de l'année prochaine, des nouvelles de Quake Zero, Red Alert pour bientot! Et je n'ai pas eu le temps de tout lire! Tiens? Pas de place dans ce numéro pour le prochain civ4? Faudra que j'achète celui du 15 alors :-D

Je profite de ce message pour vous encourager bien fort!

Maintenant, quelques critiques...
- Pas de papier Culture? C'est dommage, c'était une zoulie ouverture vers le reste du monde (voir le 3e point) !
- Un test de ventirad sur X pages, qui n'indique pas les prix du moment. Vous testez des ventirad qui existent depuis des lustres... J'aurais préféré que ce test tienne sur 3 pages, ne gardant que les derniers//meilleurs modèles. Le hard est certes important, mais je trouve que dans ce numéro il fait démesuré.

Et le point le plus critique à mon sens
- Aucun dossier d'ouverture. 
Dans les précédents numéros, il y avait des excellents papier "autours du jeu vidéo". Dossier sur la loi hadopi. Jeu vidéo et dépendance. Moteurs graphiques. Tous ces dossier mettent en lumière un aspect original du jeu vidéo. Ils sont généralement fouillés, et très intéressants. Hop ! dans la foulée, quelques sujets de dossiers qui pourraient m'intéresser...
 -> Serious games. Quand les entreprises demandent à leurs employés de jouer.
-> Les jeux video de demain (environnements destructibles, 3d, pilotage par télépathie etc. Un numéro à conserver 30 ans :-D)
 -> Psychologie du jeu video (identification au personnage et tous ces sujets de philo abordés dans les conférences)
 -> Jeux vidéo "expérimentaux" (pour aveugles, comme thérapie, fl0w sans but + difficulté adaptive, autres "créations jouables"?)
 -> Les métiers du jeu vidéo : qui fait quoi, avec quelle formation et combien gagne t'il (oué, surtout le pognon =) ) ?
-> Existe t'il un rpgMaker récent? Si oui, proposer une méthode pour créer son jeu avec (tout le cycle du projet, depuis l'étude préliminaire à la distribution)

Ah et au fait... Y'a t'il quelqu'un dans la rédac' qui n'a jamais joué à fallout? Ce serait bien de lui donner les news du 3. Parce que comparer cette version aux précédentes, c'est comme comparer Battle for the Middle Earth (BftME) aux livres de Tolkien. Ca s'inspire de l'univers pour faire quelque chose de différent (et pas terrible dans le cas de BftME). Et je ne suis pas convaincu qu'un test de BftME par un inconditionnel de Tolkien soit représentatif de l'amusement que j'y trouverai.

Longue vie à votre mag, qui colore ma journée  ::):

----------


## Guest

Y a déjà eu un hors série sur les métiers du jeu vidéo.

@Toxic avec toi dans la douleur.

----------


## heziva

> Y a déjà eu un hors série sur les métiers du jeu vidéo.
> 
> @Toxic avec toi dans la douleur.


Ah oué  ::P: 
http://www.canardpc.com/ressources/c...anard_PC_5.jpg

----------


## gripoil

> -> Serious games. Quand les entreprises demandent à leurs employés de jouer.
>  -> Psychologie du jeu video (identification au personnage et tous ces sujets de philo abordés dans les conférences)
>  -> Jeux vidéo "expérimentaux" (pour aveugles, comme thérapie, fl0w sans but + difficulté adaptive, autres "créations jouables"?)


C'est un peu trop gros un dossier pour parler de ça nan? Ou alors tout en même temps.  ::ninja:: 



> -> Les métiers du jeu vidéo : qui fait quoi, avec quelle formation et combien gagne t'il (oué, surtout le pognon =) ) ?


Y'a effectivement un Hors série qui est suffisament complet a mon gout. 



> -> Existe t'il un rpgMaker récent? Si oui, proposer une méthode pour créer son jeu avec (tout le cycle du projet, depuis l'étude préliminaire à la distribution)


J'verrais plutôt un truc sur XNA Game Studio. J'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de faire mes premiers pas dessus. Mais RPG Maker c'est pour faire des jeux japs au gameplay qui date de la nes. Dans un language de script moisi, ou en Ruby avec des bouts de japonais dedans. Beurk.




> -> Les jeux video de demain (environnements destructibles, 3d, pilotage par télépathie etc. Un numéro à conserver 30 ans :-D)


Hors série dont je ne me souviens plus trop. Y'avait des bla bla sur la physique dans les jeux. Bon on est pas encore a ce qu'ils nous avaient décrits a l'époque, ça veut dire qu'y'a toujours pas besoin d'en rajouter. :^_^:

----------


## Punk_HxC

*INADMISSIBLE, INACCEPTABLE, INDEFENDABLE, INTOLERABLE.*

Il est 11h50 et j'ai deja vendu TOUS les exemplaire de Canard PC reçus ce matin !!!
J'ai même dû me résigner a vendre celui que je me mets de coté (que ne ferait -on pas pour de l'argent  :B): )
Mais le pire de tout , c'est que mes clients habituels ne sont pas encore venus chercher leur Canard PC  ::o:

----------


## gripoil

> *INADMISSIBLE, INACCEPTABLE, INDEFENDABLE, INTOLERABLE.*
> 
> Il est 11h50 et j'ai deja vendu TOUS les exemplaire de Canard PC reçus ce matin !!!
> J'ai même dû me résigner a vendre celui que je me mets de coté (que ne ferait -on pas pour de l'argent )
> Mais le pire de tout , c'est que mes clients habituels ne sont pas encore venus chercher leur Canard PC


Et bah tu les emmerdes, les clients habituels ils ont qu'a s'abonner!
AH AH AH AH AH.

Pardon.
Ca montre que ça attire des clients pas habituels qui voient des trucs plus pertinants sur la couverture de CPC que sur celle de PC Dushnok.

----------


## Kierkegaard

*INADMISSIBLE, INACCEPTABLE, INDEFENDABLE, INTOLERABLE.*

Aujourd'hui encore, retour bredouille de la boite aux lettres.  ::'(: 

D'autres dans le même cas ?

----------


## O.Boulon

> Poste en double sur 
> - Aucun dossier d'ouverture.


Ouais, en même temps, y avait la convention de Leipzig à couvrir et une actualité trépidante.
On essaye de faire des dossiers quand l'actualité est plate.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> *INADMISSIBLE, INACCEPTABLE, INDEFENDABLE, INTOLERABLE.*
> 
> Il est 11h50 et j'ai deja vendu TOUS les exemplaire de Canard PC reçus ce matin !!!
> J'ai même dû me résigner a vendre celui que je me mets de coté (que ne ferait -on pas pour de l'argent )
> Mais le pire de tout , c'est que mes clients habituels ne sont pas encore venus chercher leur Canard PC


Et tu en avais combien dans ton rayon?
Je pense que le mec qui a fait la couv' a fait un travail sublime, dont la qualité du détourage n'a d'égal que la colorimétrie exceptionelle.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Vous avez un nouveau graphiste ?

----------


## olivarius

> *INADMISSIBLE, INACCEPTABLE, INDEFENDABLE, INTOLERABLE.*
> 
> Aujourd'hui encore, retour bredouille de la boite aux lettres. 
> 
> D'autres dans le même cas ?


Idem à Grenoble.
Rien nada, je vais devoir aller bosser  ::P:

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Vous avez un nouveau graphiste ?


Non, j'pense qu'ils ont demandé à b0b0.

----------


## heziva

> C'est un peu trop gros un dossier pour parler de ça nan? Ou alors tout en même temps. 
> 
> J'verrais plutôt un truc sur XNA Game Studio. J'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de faire mes premiers pas dessus. Mais RPG Maker c'est pour faire des jeux japs au gameplay qui date de la nes. Dans un language de script moisi, ou en Ruby avec des bouts de japonais dedans. Beurk.


Bah... Je pense vraiment que sur les serious games, on peut remplir facilement un dossier complet. Y'a des boites qui se spécialisent là dedans!  Je t'invite à regarder la page wikipédia dessus (surtout son pendant anglais si tu peux). http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serious_game

Idem sur la psychologie dans le jeu vidéo. Je donne l'exemple de l'identification au personnage, mais il y a beaucoup plus à dire! 

Enfin, pour RPGMaker, c'est le seul nom qui m'est venu à l'esprit à ce moment. N'importe quel soft plus actuel proposant de créer son jeu vidéo ferait l'affaire.

edit : ajout



> Ouais, en même temps, y avait la convention de Leipzig à couvrir et une actualité trépidante.
> On essaye de faire des dossiers quand l'actualité est plate.


C'est vrai que dans ce numéro, il y a ENORMEMENT d'actu, et ce n'est pas pour me déplaire !
Je regrette juste d'avoir complètement perdu toute page qui ne traite pas directement d'un jeu//de hard, ce qui amenait une originalité supplémentaire, un réel plus à votre journal...
Notes que je trouve le numéro super quand même !

----------


## Jeckhyl

Tu prends tes risques à parler de _serious games_  :;): . Je ne suis pas sûr que le concept sois très au goût des _not-so-serious gamers_ de la redac  ::): .

----------


## Therapy2crew

Je vois que dans l'ours, Pascal H. est toujours cité ... Mais aucune trace de Notre Capt'ain préféré.

Donc : 

- soit il fait toujours la maquetiste coquine qui sert le café et se fait pincer les fesses par Omar B...

- soit c'est un emploi fictif il y a quelque chose de pourri aux royaume des Oliviers !!!



Sinon Ackboo est juste en vacances, rassurez-moi ! Ou alors j'ai rien compris à l'édito.

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Bah... Je pense vraiment que sur les serious games, on peut remplir facilement un dossier complet. Y'a des boites qui se spécialisent là dedans!!


 C'est pourri les serious game ... S'trop casual ...



> Je regrette juste d'avoir complètement perdu toute page qui ne traite pas directement d'un jeu//de hard, qui amène une originalité, un réel plus à votre journal...


Mais t'es lourd, bon sang de bois ! On peut pas réclamer un dossier ou un "réel plus" tous les 15 jours ! Ou alors ça nous fera des petits sujets mal traités ! Ces dossiers, ça demande de la pertinence donc du temps.

----------


## L'invité

Ah je l'ai trouvé!
Mais j'ai du faire 4 marchands de journaux avant de le trouver...
Faudrait mieux approvisionner Belfort  ::P:

----------


## GROquiK

Bon ben toujours pas dans la boîte dans le Calva... comme le dernier numéro de juillet, en retard d'une semaine... 

Ce canard est un vrai scandale -_-

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Rien à Nantes pour ma part non plus.
Je commence à trembloter et à voir des trucs bizarres avec ds tentacules poilues...Ptain me faut ma dose.

----------


## pollux 18

> Idem à Grenoble.
> Rien nada, je vais devoir aller bosser


A part les impôts rien d'autres dans la boite  ::|:  , le pire c'est qu'il est chez le marchand de journaux !!!!!  ::huh::  " ( Centre de la france ) ; oui je sais !!"
Il est ou l'avantage pour les abonnés ???

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> P'tain non seulement mon nom est mal orthographié dans l'ours, mais en plus avec une mauvaise orthographe différente de la mauvaise orthographe précédente, mais en plus alors que j'ai pas d'article dans le 176


Moi aussi mon nom a été mal orthographié mais par un autre de mes employeurs. Je compatis.

Concernant Canard PC, comme je ne l'ai toujours pas moi non plus...

----------


## Vacnor

Ah ah, deux numéros de suite que nous, les non-abonnés, l'avons avant vous autres, qui se sont abonnés.
Notre supériorité commence à se faire ressentir !

----------


## Rom1

Rien reçu :/ , je pense que mon facteur a eu un accident de voiture avec sa Renault...

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'est la Scie Sauteuse qui te livre ?

----------


## Moskikoolol

Dites vous voulez pas attendre que je finisse mon stage avant de passer sur Canardpc.com car le proxy me nargue avec son Access Denied ?  ::P:

----------


## TeHell

Acheté à Paris ce matin ^^.

Lu le test de Clear Sky ... très bon test Mr BOulon. Vivement que les patches sortent, que je me procure une VO.

(d'ailleurs il ne me semble pas avoir lu de commentaires sur le doublage du jeu. C'était testé sur une VO, Anglais ou VF ?)

(Ca fait quand même du bien ce CPC... j'ai failli être en manque.)

----------


## bixente

Abonné et toujours rien de la part du facteur.

Les mags sont encore bloqués dans un centre de tri en grêve ou quoi ?

----------


## Mug Bubule

Toujours rien reçus dans ma petite boiboite ... je crois pas que je vais encore tenir longtemps, si je le reçois pas demain, je débarque à la poste, tue tout le monde et dit que je voulais faire comme dans le film de postal pour qu'uwe boll il est trop les boll.

----------


## Arseur

Salopards de facteurs, chez moi aussi, ma boîte à lettres est désespérément vide. Rhaa.

----------


## ERISS

Pas abonné et acheté à mon dealer en centre-ville de Grignoble.

----------


## O.Boulon

Merde, ça a dû sauter quand on l'a fait passer de 6 à 5 pages.
Ouais : doublage français minable, doublage anglais excellents avec des accents russes.

----------


## NitroG42

> Merde, ça a dû sauter quand on l'a fait passer de 6 à 5 pages.
> Ouais : doublage français minable, doublage anglais excellents avec des accents russes.


Bon bon je regrette pas de ne même pas avoir essayer le français  ::): 
Moi j'ai une question sur les ventirads, pour Elfedac, vous parlez de l'importance de la pâte thermique, mais justement, avec quelles pâtes vous avez testez les ventirad ? le patch qui est déjà dessus ou avec une pâte spéciale ?

----------


## Alab

Ah Ah bande de low moi je l'ai acheté dans ma petite ville le premier jour sans problème !!!   :B): 

Sinon c'est vrai que la couv' est superbe je trouve bravo !  :;):

----------


## Empereur_Yoda

Je l'ai toujours pas reçu  ::cry:: .

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Trouvable à la Défense. Mais j'ai préféré au final faire les mots croisés du 20 minutes. Et puis, y a pas d'horoscope.

----------


## BoZo

Je viens d'arriver à Toulouse et ma copine me déteste encore plus depuis que je lui fais faire le tour des presses depuis 2 jours pour ne pas trouver mon canardpc... Meme au Relay de la gare  ::(:  Je ne peux pas aller au WC sans lui.

----------


## Toorop

Et moi je me suis abonné justement parce que j'en avais marre de courir après, et il n'est toujours pas dans ma boîtes  ::cry::

----------


## El Gringo

> Et moi je me suis abonné justement parce que j'en avais marre de courir après, et il n'est toujours pas dans ma boîtes


Rou rooouuu, merci pigeon !

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Rah putain, arrêtez de laisser Gringo faire la promotion marketing !

----------


## J-D

> Rou rooouuu, merci pigeon !


_De rien, j'ai chié dans ton café._

----------


## Toorop

> _De rien, j'ai chié dans ton café._
> http://tof.canardplus.com/view/85fbb...d-0167cfeba7ca



Merci, j'aurais pas dis mieux   ::wub::

----------


## MightyMarv

Trouvable, même à Clermont-Ferrand

Bon il est passé où Ackboo? j'ai pas tout compris là....

----------


## ERISS

A le lire, CPC me doit 4 arrêts de tramway. Heureusement que j'étais pas le conducteur.
Bon je passe pour cette fois, grâce à ça en sortant du tram j'ai pile pris une douche gratos. (z'inquiétez pas j'ai sauvé mon cpc)

----------


## mescalin

> Rou rooouuu, merci pigeon !


Mouahahahaha

Comment j'ai bien fait de pas m'abonner.

(merci de pas supprimmer celui-ci)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Merde, ça a dû sauter quand on l'a fait passer de 6 à 5 pages.
> Ouais : doublage français minable, doublage anglais excellents avec des accents russes.


Ouaip, la VF est naze.Mais bon, pour ce que ça nuit à l'ambiance...
Et je préfère qu'ils bâclent les voix pour se concentrer sur le reste, parce que l'emballage c'est bien joli, mais ce qu'il y a à bouffer, c'est mieux.




Ca se sent que j'ai la dalle là ?

----------


## Syntaxerror

> Je viens d'arriver à Toulouse et ma copine me déteste encore plus depuis que je lui fais faire le tour des presses depuis 2 jours pour ne pas trouver mon canardpc... Meme au Relay de la gare  Je ne peux pas aller au WC sans lui.


Avenue des Minimes, à 200m à gauche quand tu viens du canal, mais ils l'ont pas encore reçu  ::'(: .

----------


## M.Rick75

Ahaha le récit des vacances des différents membres de la rédac par Couly.

En vrai et vu de loin, il me semble que beaucoup plus de bouteilles volent dans les airs... enfin ça donne une idée des différents talents en sommeil à CPC.

----------


## El Gringo

Fantastique, merci... C'est le genre d'expérience qui redonne foi en l'humanité !

----------


## BoZo

> Avenue des Minimes, à 200m à gauche quand tu viens du canal, mais ils l'ont pas encore reçu .


Vu que j'habite du coté de l'avenue de St Exupéry, jvais essayer de trouver plus pres et en attendant j'irais à la gare! Bordel au moins chez les chtis consanguins, j'avais mon cpc sans me fouler...

----------


## Punk_HxC

> Et tu en avais combien dans ton rayon?
> Je pense que le mec qui a fait la couv' a fait un travail sublime, dont la qualité du détourage n'a d'égal que la colorimétrie exceptionelle.


J'en ai reçu 5 mais j'en ai recommandé fissa :;):

----------


## Camui

Bon depuis hier arrivay en paysanie.

(en le survolant viteuf', ça m'a donné envie d'acheter Stalker alors que j'ai pas encore joué le premier)

----------


## bixente

Toujours pas de Canard PC dans ma boîte aux lettres.

Ca commence à m'inquiéter  ::(: .

----------


## Arthur Rabot

J'ai un mauvais pressentiment pour la mienne.

----------


## Kierkegaard

Rien reçu non plus, c'est pas possible il y a encore une grève en centre de tri ?

ça me parait franchement bizarre.

----------


## Bicarbosteph

Pareil rien dans la bal a gre
Ce scandale est un canard

----------


## Tromzy

Hey je l'ai toujours pas reçu, c'est un scandale !  ::o: 

Je demande à Boulon ou Gringo de me livrer en main propre, hop hop hop !

----------


## Kierkegaard

Si on pouvait avoir quelques infos de personnes de la rédac ça serait super. Comme la dernière fois ou il s'était avéré que le centre de tri était en grève  ::o:

----------


## Therapy2crew

Ca y est ... la grogne monte ... La populace réclame le pain et les jeux ...
Vous ai-je dit que je l'ai déjà terminé ? Comment ? Je l'ai ACHETE !! Je ne suis PAS ABONNE !!!!

HA HA HA HA !!!! :diabolique:

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Ce que tu fais, Therapy2crew, ca s'apparente à la précarisation des postes de la redac, à mettre en opposition aux abonnements qui pérénisent de manière certaine leur condition au sein du monde de l'entreprise. Pleutre. Avoue que t'étais pour le CPE.

----------


## olivarius

Toujours pas reçu  ::|:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Sérieusement, on va essayer de trouver la cause de ce retard car il y a un réel problème de distribution.

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Ce que tu fais, Therapy2crew, ca s'apparente à la précarisation des postes de la redac, à mettre en opposition aux abonnements qui pérénisent de manière certaine leur condition au sein du monde de l'entreprise. Pleutre. Avoue que t'étais pour le CPE.


Ah non non c'est juste pour faire chier le monde. Qui plus est, j'adore être en contradiction avec l'authorité ! Si c'est pas anar' à mort ça, je sais pas ce que c'est !
Pis ces mecs roulent en Laguna ! J'ai pas l'intention de leur payer leur prochain Porshe Cayenne !!

Ca me rappelle un numéro d'avril très drôle de Joystick dans lequel il y avait un article bidon sur la richesse cachée des membres de la rédac'. Ahhhh nostalgie ...




> Rou rooouuu, merci pigeon !


Et rien que pour avoir lu ça, je ne m'abonnerai JAMAIS !!!  ::ninja::

----------


## Velgos

> Ca me rappelle un numéro d'avril très drôle de Joystick dans lequel il y avait un article bidon sur la richesse cachée des membres de la rédac'. Ahhhh nostalgie ...


Mais combien de temps va-t-on encore se taper ces putains de phrases?

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Sérieusement, on va essayer de trouver la cause de ce retard car il y a un réel problème de distribution.


Sans compter que ca me fait mouiller mes neuilles  ::cry::

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Mais combien de temps va-t-on encore se taper ces putains de phrases?


Rhôôôô ... Rabat joie, je ne saisi pas trop ton tracas. C'est une petite phrase ! Elle fait  ... hum ... 136 caractères, sans compter les espaces ! Pas la peine d'être déagréable pour ça ! Je te propose que dès que tu commences à lire une de ces "putain de phrase" (sic), tu cachent tes yeux avec les paumes de tes mains et que tu cries très fort "BLA BLA BLA" ...  :;): 


Sans déconner c'est tabou ou quoi !

----------


## Velgos

> Rhôôôô ... Rabat joie, je ne saisi pas trop ton tracas. C'est une petite phrase ! Elle fait  ... hum ... 136 caractères, sans compter les espaces ! Pas la peine d'être déagréable pour ça ! Je te propose que dès que tu commences à lire une de ces "putain de phrase" (sic), tu cachent tes yeux avec les paumes de tes mains et que tu cries très fort "BLA BLA BLA" ... 
> 
> 
> Sans déconner c'est tabou ou quoi !


Naaaan pardon ! D'autant que les blagues sur linux dans CPC ça me rappelle trop la belle époque de tRoU dU cULz hiDEoUt, putain c'est vieux quand même mais je suis un peu un pionnier. C'est dingue d'ailleurs, à chaque fois que je lis un CPC je pense à la belle époque de tRoU dU cULz hiDEoUt, c'est sans aucun doute parce que pas moins de 1 rédacteur de CPC en est l'auteur.

Et ne mets pas de (sic) si tu fais des fautes en me citant, c'est plus cool.

Fin du HS, c'est pas le sujet.

Bisou.

----------


## gnak

Ackboo aurait donc quitté la rédaction pour se lancer dans la revente de matos de plongée ?

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

"_Parti nager avec les dauphins_" il est écrit. Il est clair que c'est un code pour l'ouverture d'un bar gay.

----------


## Therapy2crew

> "_Parti nager avec les dauphins_" il est écrit. Il est clair que c'est un code pour l'ouverture d'un bar gay.


Mais noooon, ça a toujours été son rêve !  ::lol:: 
Mais bon y va revenir ! C'est obligé !

----------


## Saumon

Ma boite aux lettres toulousaine est désespérément vide aussi.

----------


## Nelfe

Bien acheté à Tours hier, bon numéro mais on sent le retour douloureux des vacances  ::):

----------


## Hallu

> Sérieusement, on va essayer de trouver la cause de ce retard car il y a un réel problème de distribution.


Oui parce qu'à ce moment-là ça sert plus à rien de s'abonner si c'est pour le recevoir une semaine en retard (voire pas du tout...). C'est bien simple, aucun abonné ne l'a reçu, dans toute la France. Si les distributeurs des marchands de journaux fonctionnent, je vois pas pourquoi ceux des abonnés n'ont pas fonctionné... C'est le même journal que eux reçoivent dans leur kiosque et nous dans notre boîte...

----------


## ElGato

> Oui parce qu'à ce moment-là ça sert plus à rien de s'abonner si c'est pour le recevoir une semaine en retard (voire pas du tout...). C'est bien simple, aucun abonné ne l'a reçu, dans toute la France. Si les distributeurs des marchands de journaux fonctionnent, je vois pas pourquoi ceux des abonnés n'ont pas fonctionné... C'est le même journal que eux reçoivent dans leur kiosque et nous dans notre boîte...


C'est pas le même prix quand même.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Si les distributeurs des marchands de journaux fonctionnent, je vois pas pourquoi ceux des abonnés n'ont pas fonctionné... C'est le même journal que eux reçoivent dans leur kiosque et nous dans notre boîte...


Sauf que non.

Entre l'imprimeur et le lecteur, il y a dans le cas des non-abonnés les messageries de presse et le marchand de journaux, dans le cas des abonnés la société de distribution et la poste.
Et cette fois-ci, c'est la société de distribution qui merde à deux cents km/H.

D'ailleurs si je me rappelle bien, c'est toi qui nous avait fait un scandale à cause d'un double débit de ton abo alors que c'est la CIC qui était en faute... T'as l'air de bien aimer te mettre en colère contre nous.

----------


## Haz.Prafalc

Toujours rien reçus dans la boite aux lettres non plus  ::(: .
Je suis du Pas de Calais.

----------


## Bicarbosteph

> Je suis du Pas de Calais.


Quelle idée aussi franchement

*cours vite*

----------


## Hallu

> D'ailleurs si je me rappelle bien, c'est toi qui nous avait fait un scandale à cause d'un double débit de ton abo alors que c'est la CIC qui était en faute... T'as l'air de bien aimer te mettre en colère contre nous.


Preuve que vous avez des problèmes récurrents surtout...C'est pas moi qui ai créé ces problèmes.

----------


## El Gringo

> Preuve que vous avez des problèmes récurrents surtout...C'est pas moi qui ai créé ces problèmes.


Ouais c'est clair on va revendre notre filiale CIC elle nous crée trop d'emmerdes...

----------


## O.Boulon

Le prochain qui lui répond une fois de plus "Preuve que t'es un connard" je le banne !
 Ca fait six fois que j'efface ce genre de message et ça commence à me saouler.

----------


## Kierkegaard

> Et cette fois-ci, c'est la société de distribution qui merde à deux cents km/H.



Ah, on a de nouvelles infos ?

----------


## jaragorn_99

je l'ai lu hier soir au taff 
et si le vrai succeseur des fallout etait clear sky?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> je l'ai lu hier soir au taff 
> et si le vrai succeseur des fallout etait clear sky?


Gaffe..j'ai osé avancer ça sur les topics de fallout et Clear Sky, et je me suis fait rembarrer par certains.
tu joues avec le feu  ::P:

----------


## Nomad

> Sérieusement, on va essayer de trouver la cause de ce retard car il y a un réel problème de distribution.


M'en fous, chui pas abonné  ::P: 

Je sors du boulot, l'achète d'un point presse et m'installe dans le métro. Vous savez en fond de rame, le strapontin sans personne à côté, lis mon CPC (en pensant aux abonnés), puis j'arrive chez moi, rentre direct aux toilettes, continue à lire MON cpc, puis je m'affale devant la télé tout en lisant mon CPC, ensuite je mange un morceau tout en lisant mon CPC...


etc tout en lisant mon CPC  :B):

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Et tu vas être banni pour arrogance tout en lisant ton CPC.

----------


## O.Boulon

Euh ouais, ok, Rabot.
Sinon tu peux me conseiller quelque chose d'Alan Moore ?

----------


## Velgos

Je crois qu'il t'a tendu une belle perche, tu es tellement prévisible.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Euh ouais, ok, Rabot.
> Sinon tu peux me conseiller quelque chose d'Alan Moore ?


Son chapeau bleu et rose.

----------


## Grimar

Je suis abonné, toujours pas reçu non plus, je suis à Cholet ( Pays de la Loire), je patiente pas de soucis.

----------


## jpjmarti

> Oui parce qu'à ce moment-là ça sert plus à rien de s'abonner si c'est pour le recevoir une semaine en retard (voire pas du tout...). C'est bien simple, aucun abonné ne l'a reçu, dans toute la France. Si les distributeurs des marchands de journaux fonctionnent, je vois pas pourquoi ceux des abonnés n'ont pas fonctionné... C'est le même journal que eux reçoivent dans leur kiosque et nous dans notre boîte...


On s'abonne par amour.... et dans ce cas-là l'attente fait croître le désir.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Après il ne faudra pas t'en prendre à la rédac ou a l'imprimeur si les pages de ton canard sont collées.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Bah, plusieurs facteurs sont à prendre en compte : certes, le canard est plus ou moins responsable du produit fini (à qui s'adresser d'autre?). Mais, pour les gens un peu belliqueux qui n'ont jamais du se retrouver face à la problématique de "tiens, j'agis dans mon coeur de métier mais je maîtrise difficilement les acteurs externes qui permettent la production finale", et je leur souhaite abondamment dans leur carrière future (tiens, il y a des intermédiaires dans une société capitaliste ?) de se faire engueuler copieusement à propos de paramètres dont ils sont dépendants. Dont acte.

Gueuler sur le prestataire principal ? Oui, il y a légitimité parce que seul interlocuteur et "garant" du produit fini parce que fournisseur direct du service qu'on sollicite. Valable comme revendication ? Oui, clairement, dans le cas d'un mutisme autistique ne permettant pas d'appréhender le souci survenant dans la chaine de traitement global. Explication a été donnée, coupables identifiés et donc réprimendables. Sans jouer les fanboys (j'achète pas le mag mais je travaille quotidiennement et on est rarement seuls dans la production de quelque chose ou alors si mais on gueule sur le service  concerné), lorsqu'il y a transparence, volonté de découvrir l'élément fautif et qu'il est annoncé, bah faut se calmer direct. Ou alors ça ressemble à une crise primaire énoncée par une volonté de caprice pré pubère.

----------


## XWolverine

> ...


Elle est où la chute drôle avec le jeu de mot ?

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Attends, je t'en sors un : "Bref, concernant ce numéro qui se fait attendre, pas besoin de s'alarmer... du salut".

Ca te va ?

----------


## XWolverine

Johnny blaguos, c'était toi  ::P:

----------


## johnnyblaguos

On est 4 à poster sur ce compte. J'avoue, ça peut être confusant.

----------


## half

> Son chapeau bleu et rose.
> 
> http://files.neilgaiman.com/DSC00514-747830.JPG


J'aime bien le chapeau, t'en pense quoi de celui là :

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Euh... ouais.

----------


## Hallu

Vous avez déjà un abonné s'étant réabonné par erreur croyant que son abonnement était fini. Pas mal.

----------


## clarkgabelle

> Vous avez déjà un abonné s'étant réabonné *par erreur* croyant que son abonnement était fini. Pas mal.


Pas mal surtout quand on sait que son abonnement se terminait en Août 2008!

----------


## Hallu

Si tu le savais déjà pourquoi tu râles en disant "prévenez les gars" ? ...

----------


## El Gringo

> Si tu le savais déjà pourquoi tu râles en disant "prévenez les gars" ? ...


On tolère les cons, les aigris et beaucoup de choses ici, mais si tu ne comptes poster que pour faire du mauvais esprit préviens-nous pour qu'on puisse te bannir tout de suite et gagner du temps...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Sinon vous avez eu des retours du distributeur ?
Y'en a bon cpc dans la boîte demain ??

----------


## El Gringo

J'en sais rien.

----------


## Guest

> J'aime bien le chapeau, t'en pense quoi de celui là :
> 
> http://www.bdecines.com/SiteBDecines...-%20Turrel.jpg


Ca t'irait super bien.

----------


## Phileas

Allez hop plein le cul de devoir aller me battre dans la seule presse du coin qui fasse mon cpc depuis plus d'un an... Reabonnation !

----------


## GROquiK

> C'est pas le même prix quand même.


Voilà, il est là le problème. Nous les abonnés, payons moins cher le numéro, ce qui revient à dire qu'on est des salauds de pauvres...

... alors on a qu'à attendre encore  ::|:

----------


## BLEC

Bonjour,

J'ai commencé à feuilleter ce Numéro. A l 'accoutumée, je lis l'edito, et apprends le départ de Monsieur Ackboo, encore un "vieux" de l'époque Joystick qui se fait la malle. Bonne continuation.

----------


## ElGato

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai commencé à feuilleter ce Numéro. A l 'accoutumée, je lis l'edito, et apprends le départ de Monsieur Ackboo, encore un "vieux" de l'époque Joystick qui se fait la malle. Bonne continuation.


C'est vrai ? Merde, le dernier joueur correct de FPS de ce canard s'en va, c'est un scandale.


Il vient jamais ici donc je prends pas trop de risque à le demander en mariage, je suppose.
:domenech:

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> C'est vrai ? Merde, le dernier joueur correct de vrais jeux de stratégie de ce canard s'en va, c'est un scandale.


fixed

----------


## BLEC

> C'est vrai ? Merde, le dernier joueur correct de FPS de ce canard s'en va, c'est un scandale.
> 
> 
> Il vient jamais ici donc je prends pas trop de risque à le demander en mariage, je suppose.
> :domenech:


Son point fort, la simulation (avion), et le tour par tour, et dernièrement, il a demandé ouvertement en mariage Sied Meier dans un canard PC, suite à la future arrivée de Cilization : colonization, va pas casser son ménage.  ::): 

Enfin, fait chier.... son départ.

----------


## bixente

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai commencé à feuilleter ce Numéro. A l 'accoutumée, je lis l'edito, et apprends le départ de Monsieur Ackboo, encore un "vieux" de l'époque Joystick qui se fait la malle. Bonne continuation.


Quoi ? Mais c'est horrible, Ackboo, pitié, ne nous abandonne pas, toi qui nous fait profiter de ta plume depuis joystick, que va-t-on devenir ? Qui va tester les gros wargames et STR faits pour les hommes ? Qui va nous faire partager ses passions pour Alizée et la Nouvelle Star, hein qui ?

Sinon, toujours pas de CPC ce matin de mon coté, ça devient déprimant cette histoire. ::(:

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> et dernièrement, il a demandé ouvertement en mariage Sied Meier dans un canard PC, suite à la future arrivée de Cilization : colonization.


Ben comme tout le monde, non ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Sinon je viens de connaitre le nom de mon prochain jeu PC, qui ne fait pas dans le bling-bling et les annonces de presse fracassantes. Il n'y a eu que la preview, mais vu que da boss se l'est réservée, le jeu devrait être bon et s'appelera_ X3 : Terran Conflict_.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Je suis sûr que ce numéro n'existe pas, c'est juste une légende urbaine!

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Je suis sûr que ce numéro n'existe pas, c'est juste une légende urbaine!


Avec deux previews d'un certain Emile Zoulou.

----------


## Azzal

normal que je l'ai toujours pas reçu alors que j'suis abonné?

j'me suis réabonné cet été, alors p'tet qu'avec les vacances tout ça ça a foiré quelque part  ::P: 

edit: pas vu qu'il y en avait pas mal dans mon cas, donc post useless :/

----------


## O.Boulon

Episode précédent :
Pour la seconde fois en peu de temps, les abonnés n'ont pas reçu leur exemplaire 2 jours après la sortie du magazine en kiosque.
Très honnêtement, nous en ignorons la cause et vous prions d'accepter nos excuses. Nous attendons des explications de la société de routage et vous tenons au courant.
En vous remerciant pour votre compréhension.
And now, the conclusion :
Comme promis, voici des nouvelles pour nos abonnés. Le routeur s'est clairement foutu de nos gueules puisqu'il n'a toujours pas donné le Canard PC à la Poste pour le distribuer. Ouais, on croit rêver.
Les exemplaires pour Paris et la région parisienne seront donnés à la Poste aujourd'hui et ceux pour la province lundi, et ce sans la moindre excuse de leur part. Et nous n'avons rien pu faire pour accélérer les choses. Il va de soi que nous changerons de routeur dès le prochain numéro.
Nous sommes terriblement désolés et ferons tout pour que ça ne se reproduise pas, notre détermination pouvant aller jusqu'à l'absorbtion de substances radioactives.

Youpi Banane



Casque Noir

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Suite au départ d'Ackboo j'ai décidé de ne toujours pas m'abonner.

----------


## Jeckhyl

En plus Boulon nous fait du spam et des doublons.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Et il joue mal à TF2 (sans oublier qu'il flippe quand je me connecte et qu'il se tire!).

----------


## Super Menteur

Et pour se faire pardonner, Canard PC offre une visite gratuite de la rédac pour chaque abonné un jour de bouclage ?

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Et pour se faire pardonner, Canard PC offre une visite gratuite de la rédac pour chaque abonné un jour de bouclage ?


Et avec tirage au sort !

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Et avec tirage au sort !


Bon, passons directement à la fin, le gagnant est Casque!

----------


## Pelomar

Non mais c'est serieux ? Ackboo se barre vraiment ?

Merde alors  ::mellow::

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

ouais, qui va donc tester HOI 3 dans un an ? QUI ?!

----------


## O.Boulon

Booboo.
Il est plus oppresseur en chef, il vogue vers d'autres rivages mais ça l'empêche pas de parler des genres qu'il aime.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bonne continuation Ackboo alors...
Des infos sur la raison du départ ? (débauché par Future, reconversion dans l'élevage d'ornithorynques, grand gagnant au Loto...)

Donc du coup, c'est Half qui passe rédacteur en chef ?

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Non mais c'est serieux ? Ackboo se barre vraiment ?
> 
> Merde alors


For sure !

Non franchement, est-ce un fake ou est-ce qu'on peut commencer à chialer comme des baleines ?

Faut-il créer un topic à cet intention ou on aura enfin une réponse claire ? ::(: 

EDIT: Oups post éclair, j'ai ma réponse juste au-dessus !

----------


## Bicarbosteph

Bon ben voila, deuxième fois d'affilé que j'achète le mag en kiosque alors que je suis abo
M'en fout un peu cela dit des 4€ mais bon fait chier qd même

Sur ce je m'en vais le lire ^^

----------


## El Gringo

> For sure !
> 
> Non franchement, est-ce un fake ou est-ce qu'on peut commencer à chialer comme des baleines ?
> 
> Faut-il créer un topic à cet intention ou on aura enfin une réponse claire ?


Ben je sais pas ce qui est flou dans ce qu'a dit boulon mais il a bien résumé la situation. Elle est moche ta signature, sinon...  ::siffle::

----------


## BLEC

> Booboo.
> Il est plus oppresseur en chef, il vogue vers d'autres rivages mais ça l'empêche pas de parler des genres qu'il aime.


Ok, rassurant, je crois croire. Tant que ca smurfe pour vous.

(crois croire, hum)

----------


## Pelomar

Bon ben bonne continuation Ackboo, t'as toujours été mon redacteur préferé et celui qui m'a fait aimer Canard PC, tu resteras a jamais dans mon petit coeur d'enfant  ::cry:: 


Mais c'est qui la rédacteur en chef maintenant alors ?
Half ? :ultra-fear:

----------


## El Gringo

> Mais c'est qui la rédacteur en chef maintenant alors ?
> Half ? :ultra-fear:


Mais bordel vous lisez pas le magazine ou quoi ? 
Oui, j'aime retourner les couteaux dans la plaie.

----------


## Pelomar

> Mais bordel vous lisez pas le magazine ou quoi ? 
> Oui, j'aime retourner les couteaux dans la plaie.


Bof, moi toutes ces histoires de retard ca m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre.

Par contre si un jour, comme ca, par miracle, vous avez la subite envie de sortir les PDF, lachez-vous, ne refrenez surtout pas vos pulsions !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Mais bordel vous lisez pas le magazine ou quoi ?


Ca c'était vraiment pas sympa... ::|: 

Moi je suis pour la théorie du complot: vous vous êtes arrangés avec le distributeur pour prendre du retard, comme ça des fanboys intoxiqués vont l'acheter en magasin. Du coup, double vente, plein de sousous et vous pourrez racheter une voiture pour le prochain Lieipzig.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Nan, sans dec? Fish ?
Je pensais que c'était un autre ce ces délires embrumés dans des vapeurs de substances étranges de Couly, comme les cornes sur la police montée Canuck ...

----------


## Pelomar

> Nan, sans dec? Fish ?


 ::lol:: 
C'est vrai ?
Ca serait une super nouvelle ca, meme si bon il m'a toujours fait un peu peur.

----------


## Tilt

Pour vous remonter le moral je vous conseil d'acheter joystick de ce mois-ci.

Avec un courrier des lecteurs navrant, contenant quasiment que des insultes, des tests de jeux dont la meilleure note ne dépasse pas 4/20. Le magasine le plus lamentable de l'histoire des jeux vidéos nous livre là son pire numéro jamais réalisé !!! hahaha

Bon sur ce je cours acheter canardPC en espérant qu'il en reste.
Tchao et viva ATI

----------


## O.Boulon

Hé ho : on critique pas la concurrence ici.

En plus, ça nous arrive souvent les numéros à 4/10 chez nous.
Et puis pour insulter les lecteurs, nous, on a le forum.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> En plus, ça nous arrive souvent les numéros à -4/10 chez nous.


fixed.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Avec un courrier des lecteurs navrant, contenant quasiment que des insultes, des tests de jeux dont la meilleure note ne dépasse pas 4/20. Le magasine le plus lamentable de l'histoire des jeux vidéos nous livre là son pire numéro jamais réalisé !!! hahaha


Joystick qui commence à coller des 4/10 ? Ils remontent dans mon estime là...

----------


## ElGato

> Joystick qui commence à coller des 4/10 ? Ils remontent dans mon estime là...


En même temps, tirer sur les ambulances, JV.com l'a fait aussi. Faut voir les daubes testées mais coller des 4/10 à des jeux atrocement mauvais du genre Hulk ça reste toujours du léchage d'orteil...

----------


## Elfedac

> Bon bon je regrette pas de ne même pas avoir essayer le français 
> Moi j'ai une question sur les ventirads, pour Elfedac, vous parlez de l'importance de la pâte thermique, mais justement, avec quelles pâtes vous avez testez les ventirad ? le patch qui est déjà dessus ou avec une pâte spéciale ?


Chaque modèle a été testé avec la pâte thermique fournie dans le bundle.





> En même temps, tirer sur les ambulances, JV.com l'a fait aussi. Faut voir les daubes testées mais coller des 4/10 à des jeux atrocement mauvais du genre Hulk ça reste toujours du léchage d'orteil...


Si Hulk a recolté un 4/10, je trouve qu'ils ont été plus que gentils :D





> Poste en double sur http://forum.canardplus.com/showthre...t=28544&page=2 (supprimez le mauvais, j'avoue que je ne sais pas trop où il fallait poster )
> 
> Je profite de ce message pour vous encourager bien fort!
> 
> - Un test de ventirad sur X pages, qui n'indique pas les prix du moment. Vous testez des ventirad qui existent depuis des lustres... J'aurais préféré que ce test tienne sur 3 pages, ne gardant que les derniers//meilleurs modèles. Le hard est certes important, mais je trouve que dans ce numéro il fait démesuré.


Je n'ai pas eu le mag entre les mains encore mais les prix sont bien ceux du moment (C'est une moyenne caclculée par rapport au comparateur de prix au moment où j'ai testé les ventirads, et tout le monde n'a pas la chance d'aller faire ses amplettes rue montgallet), je vois pas l'intérêt de limiter un test aux meilleurs ventirads.
Les ventirads testés sont ceux qu'on trouve dans le commerce, et ça permet surtout plusieurs choses :
Primo, à n'importe quel quidam de ne pas se faire arnaquer par un vendeur Chinois qui lui propose une alternative soit disant plus performante et moins chère que le ventirad qu'il voulait acheter au départ. Parce que les mecs s'y connaissant vraiment en matos, ils courent plus les rues (les Chinois les dézinguent à tout va pour pas qu'ils cassent leurs petits commerces rue Montgallet)
Segundo, j'ai le ventirad machin d'il y a 12 mois, est-ce que ça vaut le coup de changer pour le modèle xXx ? Parce que j'aimerai bien overclocké mon Core2Duo E6700 parce que j'ai pas de sous pour me la pêter en achetant en Core2Duo Extrême de la mort qui tue...
Et désolé si je n'ai pas pu avoir tous les ventirads du moment, c'est pas ma faute si certains constructeurs jouent pas le jeu et si d'autres font du chantage en espérant pouvoir relire le dossier avant parution. D'ailleurs, le Triton d'Asus est une exclu et c'est pour ça qu'il y avait pas de prix.

Il fait trop chaud, j'ai trop chaud, je sens le mâle préhistorique et mes hormones sont déchainés. Mais arrêtez de chialer comme des gonzesses.

----------


## ElGato

> Si Hulk a recolté un 4/10, je trouve qu'ils ont été plus que gentils :D


Bah oui, c'est bien ce que je dis. La presse vidéoludique, en gros, a deux notes: 4/10 (qui constitue le pire) et 9/10 (le reste). C'est très binaire, ça fait perdre de sa substance à la note.

Résultat, mettre 4/10 à une mégadaube n'est pas du tout un quelconque signe de ligne éditoriale courageuse et indépendante, et dans le même temps des fanboys se plaignent quand par extraordinaire leur jeu favori ne récolte QUE 7 ou 8/10.

Mais bref, je m'emporte.

Puisque je t'ai sous la main, je dois dire que j'ai trouvé le comparatif de ventirad bien cool (et plus pertinent que le comparatif de trouzaines de souris pour _gamers_ super chères). Bien ouej !

----------


## Threanor

Petite précision, ackboo ne part pas, il n'est juste plus rédac chef (et moniteur de plongée)

----------


## Kamikaze

"Ackboo part"










> Petite précision, ackboo ne part pas, il n'est juste plus rédac chef (et moniteur de plongée)




"Non chérie c'est bon tu peux défaire le noeud§"  ::lol::

----------


## DakuTenshi

ACKBOO PART???  ::P: ètecouille:

----------


## O.Boulon

Purée, plus je vous lis, plus je me dis que c'est à cause de vous qu'il s'est barré.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Il lit le forum?

----------


## O.Boulon

Non mais on lui a parlé de toi. 
Entre nous, on t'appelle "Le Con".

----------


## Caca Président

Merde si le gros Ackboo part, je me désabonne.  ::o: 

Qui va traiter les 700 news indispensables sur  Blackshark et  Rise of Flight qui sortent à la fin de l'année, qui va nous faire baver sur  BOB/SOW prévu pour l'été prochain plutôt à noël si tout va bien, de la sortie de la version collector de FSX fin septembre qui regroupe FSX+accélération, du futur Dangerous Water 2 avec son manuel tout en cyrillique de 978 pages et ses nouveaux effets 3D,  bref qui, dans ce mag à la dérive, osera reprendre le flambeau des tests de vrais jeux, ceux faits pour les hommes ?

Ackboo reviens !!!

----------


## O.Boulon

> Booboo.
> Il est plus oppresseur en chef, il vogue vers d'autres rivages mais ça l'empêche pas de parler des genres qu'il aime.


Purée, combien de fois on va le dire.
Sinon, ton jeu de coucous 1917, on en parle dans le 177.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Sinon, il est où Ackboo ?

----------


## Shapa

> Sinon, il est où Ackboo ?


Fait gaffe il est pas DTC proof ton message...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Aucun risque, je ne livre pas de jeux vidéos.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Non mais on lui a parlé de toi. 
> Entre nous, on t'appelle "Le Con".


Je suis honoré  ::o: .

----------


## Caca Président

> Purée, combien de fois on va le dire: à CPC on adore les jeux d'avion, on ne parle d'ailleurs que de ça sur 28 pages dans le numéro 177


Wwééééééééééé  ::wub::   il sort quand le 177 ?

C'est qui Akboo ?

----------


## XWolverine

> Wwééééééééééé   il sort quand le 177 ?


Ca dépend, t'es abonné ou pas ?

----------


## Shapa

> Ca dépend, t'es abonné ou pas ?


Running gag en vue  ::):

----------


## Nomad

> Sinon, il est où Ackboo ?


Bah il est parti ! 

Il a quitté CPC, O. Boulon, dixit.

----------


## halfy

Dans ma grande naiveté, je pense d'après le titre qu'on attend de nous un "retour" sur le magazine de la quizaine.........mais bon je peux m'être  fourvoyé (je suis preneur comme dit Lalanne....)

Donc mon retour:

Edito: Rien compris mais c'est pas grave, Ackboo devient chef indien du coup il pondra moins de prose.........  C'est ça?
J'ai beaucoup pleuré, promis..............pas tant que ça...........il écrit bien le bougre............aime les mêmes jeux que ma pomme........mais les autres aussi ils écrivent bien non?.........je suis sur qu'ils pensent écrire aussi bien.......

Bon après jusqu'à la page 12, les NEWS. Dans un autre post, j'ai dit que j'étais pas fan donc avis trés subjectif, au hasard (hasard de mauvaise foi):
- La rubrique GPS, ou comment fait le petit poucet moderne grâce à Google street pour jamais se perdre
- La rubrique Consultation gynecologique ou intervient Jack Lang
- Notre bouffeur d'hamburger, BLAKE, le fameux américain qui fait tout le temps des trucs que les italiens et les français font pas.... vous savez celui qui fait des trucs pas possible, fait du guitar heros tout le temps, gagne du pognon......enfin des trucs d'americains, on peut pas comprendre....

-Au milieu de tout ça: l'actu du rachat de TAKE2 par EA; EA ayant envie de massacrer encore plus et mieux (SPORE et SCS ne suffisant pas........) ils aimeraient bousiller CIVILIZATION, ils se sentent pret pour le massacre

Page 12: Games Convention

Du pur velour; Du CPC comme bibi aime, anecdote de la panne racontée comme vous savez le faire, intro vraiment sympa puis:
- FUEL: je m'en fou, j'aime pas les jeux de bagnoles.

-FALLOUT3; j'ai lu et relu; vous savez foutre l'angoisse. Vous savez qu'on attend ce jeu. 
Nous avons compris le message: c'est pas foutu mais c'est pas gagné, ce jeu risque de ne pas être à la hauteur de nos attentes ==> merci pour la cure d'homeopathie, notre organisme commence à sécreter les anti-corp anti déception.

Les Sims3: j'en ai causé à mon épouse mais je m'en fou

Anno 1404: Comme une couette onctueuse, bien écrit, laisse présager le meilleur: complexification des chaines de production, plus beau, batiments prestigieux............la partie militaire revue.......mais on s'en fou...depuis quand  c'est important sur Anno.

Cities XL: en cas que la première couette ne suffise pas, pendant qu'EA massacre Sim city........
Un city builder, un vrai,  juste l'histoire des extensions que je trouve capelo tracté. Je suis sur que cela va rapporter des Flouzevilles mais le gamer aura t 'il un jeu de base déjà cohérent?

Left 4 Dead: rien à battre, c'est pas ma tasse de malt....

Je reprend demain ma lecture; mais rassurez moi, c'est ça que vous demandez sur ce post ou je suis dans l'erreur (horreur)?

----------


## Kamikaze

Bah il demande rien d'aussi scolaire et pis quand bien même; l'analyse linéaire et la paraphrase c'est un peu lourd et inutile à mon humble avis, et faudrait ptet mettre une balise spoiler pour ne pas choquer l'abonné huhu.

Sinon Fallout 3 sera obligatoirement une grosse daube si ya pas moyen d'enlever le bullet time, c'est le genre de truc qui doit taper sur les nerfs et donner envie d'exploser son pc.

----------


## Threanor

> Dans ma grande naiveté, je pense d'après le titre qu'on attend de nous un "retour" sur le magazine de la quizaine.........mais bon je peux m'être  fourvoyé (je suis preneur comme dit Lalanne....)


On ne demande rien mais c'est toujours intéressant d'avoir des retours. SURTOUT si vous dites du bien de moi et du mal d'Omar Boulon.

----------


## El Gringo

> les autres aussi ils écrivent bien non?.........je suis sur qu'ils pensent écrire aussi bien.......


Bien sûr, mieux même.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Au moins Boulon ne pourra pas lui reprocher de ne pas mettre de ponctuation.

----------


## Super_Newbie

Je suis tout spoilé! Vite une douche!

----------


## XWolverine

Portnawak, le dernier numéro, c'est le 175 et y'a Hulk qu'est testé dedans ... à moins qu'on m'ait menti ?

----------


## Hellminster

Je ne sais pas pour quelles raisons peut bien partir Ackboo, mais qd on connait les petits génies de la famille CPC (Prix Goncourt, Minute Blonde, scénar de films etc.), on peut imaginer que c'est fondé.
Ayant suivit les aventures de la rédaction depuis toutes ces années, je ne peux que lui souhaiter bon courage dans le futur. 

On lui doit qd meme les piges les plus droles, avec celles de Casque bien sur...Or le point qui m'inquiète vraiment c'est que ces 2 personnages savent etre droles, trashs, mais toujours avec classe et respect pour les lecteurs. 
Ce style a surement influencé en bien celui de Thréanor et Gringo, mais je suis dés fois surpris du ton employé par celui que j'appellerai "Langouste Ecrou" (comme ça il ne se reconnaitre pas ^^).

Alors bien entendu c'est un point de vue personnel sur un pigiste qui doit etre trés pro au demeurant, mais si il y a une chose que j'ai apprise dans la communication, c'est que tout se résout mieux en gardant distance et sang froid avec son auditoire.

Bon aprés j'imagine que pour s'adresser à des milliers de boulets, g33ks & autres noobzors de la life, faut bien etre un peu directif ...Tcho Ackboo, snif  ::mellow::

----------


## BoZo

On croirait entendre un vieux
"C'était mieux avant"

----------


## XWolverine

Le prix Goncourt, c'est le frangin et pas un membre de la rédac.

----------


## ElGato

Je l'ai tout juste entamé hier, mais le pastiche _Fear & Loathing in Leipzig_ est fabuleux.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> On croirait entendre un vieux
> "C'était mieux avant"


Ouais bah ça doit fait quelques temps que je n'ai pas pleuré de rire en lisant un magazine de jeux vidéos. La dernière fois c'était bien un canard PC mais c'était y a quand même un bail. 
Qu'il reste le meilleur, j'oserais dire que, malheureusement, il n'y a pas de mal.
Qu'il soit drôle, effectivement je l'admets volontiers, même si des fois ça sent le running gag éculé.
Mais j'avoue que ce que je ressens quand j'ai fini de tout relire pour la douzième fois, c'est quand même du "c'était mieux avant" dans 90% des cas.

----------


## halfy

Warhammer 40k: Dawn of war2
Construire des bases m'amuse souvent autant que degommer celle d'en face, donc le nouvel opus risque d'etre assez frustrant.
Parfois j'en suis encore a mettre des géraniums sur l'atelier de réparation des tanks lorsque l'adversaire IA s'amène avec les armées d'Atila.
En gros c'est pas fait pour moi ==> Plus de bases à construire

Blood Bowl: jeu atypique et interressant s'il est reussi......

Empire Total War: J'attend.......les total war m'ont toujours amusé. Le seul truc qui me fait marrer ==> la campagne; en quoi c'est une campagne? La carte d'europe et un objectif de conquête.
Je trouverai plus sympa d'avoir une interface et définir soit même les conditions de victoire. Comme le ferait un suzerain non?

STALKER: trés bon papier. 
Le journaleux a aimé et son plaisir est contagieux.
Je joue sur un FPS rarement, chaque retour des dynosaures sur terre, le dernier était BIOSHOCK, je me suis régalé. Je pense que celui ci est aussi du haut de gamme, je le positionne dans ma liste mais pas tout de suite.
(because sortie de colonization imminente)

A VENIR: X3, j'attend le test..

CetC Red Alert 3: je vais pouvoir commencer les boutures de géranium. Il y a des bases à construire; par contre j'ai tendance à trouver les jeux EA trés trés classiques; style pull jacar 

Bilan des courses: trés bon  numero de CPC, une actu riche est la meilleure emulation:

2 remarques  ::(: 
- Pas un mot sur COLONIZATION; vous cherchez une mutinerie?
- Pas un mot sur Galactic CIV2 + extension, alors qu'on nous avait promis des devoirs de vacances sur le sujet (je ne sais plus qui).
Le portable n'a pas supporté la plage?

----------


## ERISS

Tout pareil qu'Halfy!! Surtout:



> 2 remarques 
> - Pas un mot sur COLONIZATION;
> - Pas un mot sur Galactic CIV2 + extension,


Bon ok c'était dans des précédents numéros il me semble..

----------


## BoZo

> Ouais bah ça doit fait quelques temps que je n'ai pas pleuré de rire en lisant un magazine de jeux vidéos. La dernière fois c'était bien un canard PC mais c'était y a quand même un bail. 
> Qu'il reste le meilleur, j'oserais dire que, malheureusement, il n'y a pas de mal.
> Qu'il soit drôle, effectivement je l'admets volontiers, même si des fois ça sent le running gag éculé.
> Mais j'avoue que ce que je ressens quand j'ai fini de tout relire pour la douzième fois, c'est quand même du "c'était mieux avant" dans 90% des cas.


Moi aussi je me poile peut être moins, enfin je sais pas, peut être qu'on a tendance à idéaliser le passé. M'enfin CPC ca reste le seule magazine que je vais chercher le jour de sa sortie et ca dure depuis le début, et même depuis les numéros 80 et quelques de joystick.
Il est vrai que j'ai plus de souvenirs de test de joy que de cpc en fait...

----------


## O.Boulon

Le dernière add-on de Galciv s'est pris un 9 dans le numéro d'été et ackboo planche sur Colonization entre deux caresses aux dauphins.

Sinon, merci de ne pas confondre mon travail sur le magazine et mon fardeau de modérateur. 

J'écris avec plaisir, par choix, mais j'ai longtemps modéré parce qu'il fallait que quelqu'un le fasse. Vous remarquerez d'ailleurs que je ne modère plus du tout depuis la rentrée.

Si Caskue et ackboo avaient eu à vous canaliser cent vingt fois par jour depuis trois ans, souvent pour des trucs hallucinants, ils auraient depuis longtemps abandonnés leur image de gentlemen à vos yeux.

----------


## XWolverine

> Sinon, merci de ne pas confondre mon travail sur le magazine et mon fardeau de modérateur. Si Caskue et ackboo avaient eu à vous canaliser cent vingt fois par jour depuis trois ans, ils auraient depuis longtemps abandonnés leur image de gentlemen à vos yeux.


Fake : Ce n'est pas le même Boulon dans le mag et sur le forum. D'ailleurs, vu le nombre de contributions dans le mag, il doit bien y avoir 2 Boulons dans le mag et 1 sur le forum. Boulon a des nègres  :^_^:

----------


## Super_Newbie

Reçu dans ma boîte à lettres ce matin à Montpellier. Je croyais pourtant devoir attendre jusqu'à lundi, cool!

----------


## wam

> Reçu dans ma boîte à lettres ce matin à Montpellier. Je croyais pourtant devoir attendre jusqu'à lundi, cool!



Pareil ici à bordeaux. Ça fait plaisir.

----------


## XWolverine

Ah ? S'habiller, aller voir dans la boite aux lettres  ::o: 
Edit : Oui, il y est  ::lol::

----------


## Lezardo

Pareil reçu ce matin mais alors deja bien calmé avec l'édito le grand Ackboo qui quitte le navire  ::cry::  encore un ancien qui s'en va et pas un des moindre.

----------


## bixente

Reçu aussi de mon coté ( Nord ).

Ca fait plaisir, je me jette de suite sur le test de Clear Sky par Boulon.

----------


## Saumon

CPC dans ma boîte aux lettres, du côté de Toulouse!! \o/

----------


## DakuTenshi

Je l'ai reçu  ::o: .

Il manque un C quoi  ::cry:: .

----------


## Guest

Qu'est-ce que tu en C ?

----------


## zoarc

Dans la boite à morlaix dans le finistère breton.

----------


## Pelomar

> Ouais bah ça doit fait quelques temps que je n'ai pas pleuré de rire en lisant un magazine de jeux vidéos. La dernière fois c'était bien un canard PC mais c'était y a quand même un bail. 
> Qu'il reste le meilleur, j'oserais dire que, malheureusement, il n'y a pas de mal.
> Qu'il soit drôle, effectivement je l'admets volontiers, même si des fois ça sent le running gag éculé.
> Mais j'avoue que ce que je ressens quand j'ai fini de tout relire pour la douzième fois, c'est quand même du "c'était mieux avant" dans 90% des cas.


Et t'as jamais envisagé que ca soit toi qui ai un peu changé ?

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Ca a l'air d'être un bon numero avec tous ses reportages. Vivement ce soir que je le lise.
Ce retard a quand même son bon côté, il y a moins longtemps à attendre avant le prochain numéro.

Sinon j'aimerais bien m'acheter clear sky, est ce que les problemes sous vista sont résolus ? J'avais bien aimé stalker mais suite à des plantages à répétition j'avais laissé tomber, j'aimerais bien y retourner si tout marche bien.

----------


## Nomad

Sinon,

Ou sont MES rubriques :

*Recettes & Culture* 


Vous commencez TRES MAL Monsieur Fishbone TRES TRES MAL 

Si c'est ça, je me désabonne ...... Ah mais je ne le suis pas !!! Ok alors je ne m'abonnerai point ! . 

Remarque si c'est pour recevoir MON CPC 1 semaine après tout le monde

----------


## O.Boulon

> Je l'ai tout juste entamé hier, mais le pastiche _Fear & Loathing in Leipzig_ est fabuleux.


Cimer, j'avais un peu peur de m'écarter trop de Thompson vu que j'avais pas le bouquin sous la main.

----------


## El Gringo

> j'ai longtemps modéré parce qu'il fallait que quelqu'un le fasse.


Ça va Chuck on te dérange pas ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Un jour toi aussi, tu gagneras ton étoile au firmament des shériffs de l'Internet multimedia.

----------


## Super Menteur

> Un jour toi aussi, tu gagneras ton étoile au firmament des shériffs de l'Internet multimedia.


Lui aussi il veut un pin's, connard ?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Que fout Oni² dans la BD de Couly ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Il smurfe.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

C'est quand même la deuxième mention de cet ignoble personnage en 2 CPC.
Oni-Oni vice-redac' chef ?

----------


## Pelomar

> Que fout Oni² dans la BD de Couly ?


 
Ah ah faute de grives, on mange des merles.

----------


## ElGato

> C'est quand même la deuxième mention de cet ignoble personnage en 2 CPC.
> Oni-Oni vice-redac' chef ?


J'ai mis un moment à comprendre, au début je me disais qu'ils avaient passé ackboo au fer à friser.

----------


## Pelomar

Merci Fish' pour le Canard PC en PDF, c'est bien cool.
Non, ca me derange pas de le tester en beta hein, c'est vraiment pas mal.

----------


## Elfedac

> Ca a l'air d'être un bon numero avec tous ses reportages. Vivement ce soir que je le lise.
> Ce retard a quand même son bon côté, il y a moins longtemps à attendre avant le prochain numéro.
> 
> Sinon j'aimerais bien m'acheter clear sky, est ce que les problemes sous vista sont résolus ? J'avais bien aimé stalker mais suite à des plantages à répétition j'avais laissé tomber, j'aimerais bien y retourner si tout marche bien.


Bah je vais me mettre tout le monde à dos, mais mis à part une gestion audio misérable, une exclusivité DirectX 10 qui n'apporte rien aux joueurs et qui a surtout contribué à fragiliser le PC en tant que plateforme de jeu (les développeurs se tournant de plus en plus vers les consoles next gen encore sous DirectX 9), une consommation mémoire monstrueuse, et l'UAC mal pensé par défaut (mais tout aussi efficace que le super utilisateur sous Linux une fois bien réglé), Vista 64 est un bon OS.

D'ailleurs, pour bien te mettre les boules, mis à part le sublime Gears of War (j'ai jamais vu un jeu autant pété de bogues, même sous XP), et la foutue protection TAGES qui n'aime pas les OS 64 bits pour mon collector Beyond Good & Evil, je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème avec les jeux sous VISTA 64  ::): 

Voilà, je l'ai dit et tant pis si je reste incompris et mal aimé à la rédaction en plus d'être le seul BOULET à aimer Vista  ::wub::

----------


## Canard WC

> Merci Fish' pour le Canard PC en PDF, c'est bien cool.
> Non, ca me derange pas de le tester en beta hein, c'est vraiment pas mal.
> 
> http://img182.imageshack.us/img182/7622/roxxxqp4.jpg


Pelomar laisse toi t'annoncer que tu dois être le seul lecteur de CPC à toujours utiliser Internet Explorer ... honte à toi !
LEs gars passez sur Chrome, c'est tip-top !
 ::): 
Sinon moi aussi je viens de recevoir mon CPC ce matin.
Tout rentre dans l'ordre donc, je demande à l'huissier que j'avais mandaté de stopper la notification de commandement à CPC !

----------


## Murne

Bravo CPC, reçu aujourd'hui, juste à temps pour le week-end !  :;): 

Ce numéro m'a l'air excellent, juste un petit reproche : les articles sur Leipzig ne sont pas signés. A part ça, c'est super.

P.S : Le mot "pastèque" est caché sur la couv', sauras-tu le retrouver ?

----------


## Guest

> Il smurfe.


Je subis surtout.

----------


## Super Menteur

> Je subis surtout.


L'autre il est dessiné par Couly et il trouve encore moyen de se plaindre.
Raclure  :<_<:

----------


## Guest

C'est parce que t'as pas vu le lecteur mp3 que j'avais dans les cheveux. On m'a accueilli avec un magnifique "Danse, rascal !". Depuis, ma vie n'est plus la même.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> L'autre il est dessiné par Couly et il trouve encore moyen de se plaindre.
> Raclure


Clair, même moi j'oserais pas.

Remarque, j'ai encore jamais été dessiné par Couly ailleurs que sur le site.

:bouteilleàlamer:

----------


## El Gringo

> :bouteilleàlamer:


Amer ou Picon alors ???

----------


## XWolverine

> P.S : Le mot "pastèque" est caché sur la couv', sauras-tu le retrouver ?


Gni ?

----------


## Guest

> Clair, même moi j'oserais pas.
> 
> Remarque, j'ai encore jamais été dessiné par Couly ailleurs que sur le site.
> 
> :bouteilleàlamer:


Ouais mais t'as couché toi ?

----------


## b0b0

Quoi ackboo devient redacteur en chef ?

----------


## Voodoonice

Bon ça fait deux jours que j'arpente ma ville et toujours pas de CP n°176. Comment ce fait t'-il qu'on est toujours un décalage d'une semaine ? ::cry::

----------


## Kamikaze

> Bon ça fait deux jours que j'arpente ma ville et toujours pas de CP n°176. Comment ce fait t'-il qu'on est toujours un décalage d'une semaine ?


Lieu: Nice

----------


## Voodoonice

Et ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## XWolverine

Parce que Nice c'est une ville de vieux et les vieux ne jouent pas au jeux vidéos  ::P: 
(pas taper, je déconne, hein, j'y suis déjà allé, y'a des jeunes aussi)

----------


## Voodoonice

Stoa le vieux  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Saumon

Avez vous des nouvelles à la rédac de The GuildII:venezia, prévu pour ce mois ci il me semble?Pas trop de nouvelles sur leur site....

Edit : oupss trompé de topac!

----------


## XWolverine

> Stoa le vieux


C'est pas faux ... mais je joue aux jeux vidéos, moi  ::P:

----------


## Murne

> Gni ?


Bah oui. Je suis tombé par hasard sur ce mot (bien) planqué dans la couv'.

----------


## Gui13

Hey, question: dans les mots croisés, 9 horizontal, 2eme mot, et le VII vertical : protection du DVD, ne collent pas, c'est normal?

Je ne vois que ces deux mots: city et CSS, mais les lettres passent pas...

Vous êtes sûrs qu'il est correct?
C'est mon plaisir du soir.. et je bute!

----------


## XWolverine

> Bah oui. Je suis tombé par hasard sur ce mot (bien) planqué dans la couv'.


Ah oui, sont vraiment retors  ::P:

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Amer ou Picon alors ???


 ::mellow:: 


Il nous enterrera tous.

----------


## O.Boulon

C'était tellement prévisible.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Vous remarquerez d'ailleurs que je ne modère plus du tout depuis la rentrée.


Jamais tu n'aurais dû mettre ce fait en lumière. Tu vas récolter beaucoup moins de flatteries et de flagorneries maintenant, malheureux. On va même te contredire, parfois, maintenant.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Il n'attend que ça.

Quand je passe à la rédac il veut que je le tape même.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Il n'attend que ça.
> 
> Quand je passe à la rédac il veut que je le tape même.


On appelle ça un massage dans ce cas.

----------


## Guest

> Il n'attend que ça.
> 
> Quand je passe à la rédac il veut que je le tape même.


Je suis sûr que tu te fais tirer dessus au pistolet à bille, comme half.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Négatif.

----------


## Guest

Tu sais pas faire rêver les lecteurs.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Voilà, je l'ai dit et tant pis si je reste incompris et mal aimé à la rédaction en plus d'être le seul BOULET à aimer Vista


Bah ma foi c'est un joli coming-out, moi aussi j'aime bien vista (32 d'ailleurs que j'ai). Mais ca ne change rien à mon problème, je ne pouvais tout simplement pas jouer à Stalker (entre autre) malgré les patchs.
Ce dont j'aimerais être sur c'est que la nouvelle mouture Stalker règle ces problèmes parce que j'aimais bien ce jeu et je regrette de pas y avoir joué comme je voulais.

Sinon j'ai pratiquement fini de lire le canard ( ::cry:: ), je me suis rué dessus vu tous les jeux que j'attends qui y figurent, *diablo 3*, *fallout 3*, *anno 1404*, *blood bowl*, *warhammer 2*, *Cities XL*, *left4dead*, *sims 3* (et oui peut-être bien) et *Stalker*, ca en fait.
Le PC est bientôt mort il parait, tant mieux parce qu'avec toutes ces sorties je n'aurai pas le temps de jouer à tout.

----------


## O.Boulon

Menteur, je te tire dessus au soft gun.
Et je te tape pour que tu répondes, vu que t'es censé être un super ninja en aïkido.
Mais non, tout ce que je vois, c'est un métrosexuel mou affublé de piercing post-teufeur.

Chez CPC, on a besoin des guerriers, coco !

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Tu sais pas faire rêver les lecteurs.


J'ai reçu des coups de poing et de chaine de portefeuille.

----------


## Guest

Et ça fait mal ? Des détails quoi, imagine le nombre de crevards qui rêvent d'être à ta place.

----------


## Goji

J'ai des bouts de couverture sur les doigts.
Encore une fois, l'encrage n'était pastèque.

----------


## El Gringo

Pastèque !

----------


## Goji

Abus de pastèque tard tard.

----------


## XWolverine

Et paf, pastèque !

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Tiens en passant, les pages de mon numéro sont mal agrafées (elles partent un peu, donc) et j'ai une page dont on a l'impression que le bas a été machouillée par un hamster.

Comme je n'ai pas de drapeau breton sous la main, et que je ne suis de toute façon pas abonné :

----------


## Mug Bubule

J'ai reçus mon CPC  ::wub::

----------


## Casque Noir

> Pareil reçu ce matin mais alors deja bien calmé avec l'édito le grand Ackboo qui quitte le navire  encore un ancien qui s'en va et pas un des moindre.


Il quitte son poste de redac chef pour disposer de plus de temps, mais il ne quitte pas le navire. acboo continuera d'écrire, moins certes, mais il continuera. Sinon, on le bute.

----------


## Pelomar

> Il quitte son poste de redac chef pour disposer de plus de temps, mais il ne quitte pas le navire. acboo continuera d'écrire, moins certes, mais il continuera. Sinon, on le bute.


Quoi, ackboo s'en va ?! :runninggag:

----------


## johnclaude

Je profite de ce topic pour redire encore une fois que El Gringo est un être d'un niveau supérieur à Chuck Norris lui même, et à mon avis le seul dont les aptitudes lui permettront d'atteindre le niveau de Casque Noir lui même, j'en veux pour preuve son test de ramoneur vidéo.
Gloire à El Gringo (faudra qu'on refasse un topic à la gloire de El Gringo d'ailleurs)

----------


## Super_Newbie

Et Fishbone, en plus d'être rédac-chef, s'occupe toujours du courrier des lecteurs vidéo CanardPc? Ou n'était-ce qu'une mystification de plus?

----------


## pollux 18

Enfin reçu mon CPC  ::o:  !!  L'attente fut pénible mais une fois qu'on là dans les mains , assis sur les chiotes on oublie tout  :;):

----------


## Goji

Le retour de vacances me rend méchant et agressif, je profite donc de cette excuse pour annoncer mon étonnement à propos des niouz de ce numéro, que je trouve plates à chier.
En fait, j'ai rien pané, j'ai l'impression qu'elles n'ont ni queue, ni tête, et comme je ne veux pas croire que tel un Augusto Giovanni, mon esprit puisse muter lentement mais sûrement vers une incompréhension de mon canard favori, je préfère penser à un gros coup de mou (compréhensible, nous suivons vos aventures avec un intérêt certain et nous savons à quel point ce voyage au pays des saucisses vous a éreintés), plutôt qu'à une pige de mauvaise qualité.
Alors hop, on se reprend et de mon côté, je vais tenter de me remettre de mon retour à Paris-les-Cons.

----------


## Pelomar

> Le retour de vacances me rend méchant et agressif, je profite donc de cette excuse pour annoncer mon étonnement à propos des niouz de ce numéro.
> En fait, j'ai rien pané, j'ai l'impression qu'elles n'ont ni queue, ni tête, et comme je ne veux pas croire que tel un Augusto Giovanni, mon esprit puisse muter lentement mais sûrement vers une incompréhension de mon canard favori, je préfère penser à un gros coup de mou (compréhensible, nous suivons vos aventures avec un intérêt certain et nous savons à quel point ce voyage au pays des saucisses vous a éreintés), plutôt qu'à une pige de mauvaise qualité.
> Alors hop, on se reprend et de mon côté, je vais tenter de me remettre de mon retour à Paris-les-Cons.


Visiblement le bouclage a ete tres difficile, du coup ils ont été obligé de laisser Rabot s'occuper des news.

----------


## Goji

J'aime bien les cyber-niouz de Rabot, ce n'est donc pas une excuse valable, même si sans doute, il doit se sentir à l'étroit dans les colonnes.

----------


## Murne

> Le retour de vacances me rend méchant et agressif, je profite donc de cette excuse pour annoncer mon étonnement à propos des niouz de ce numéro, que je trouve plates à chier.
> En fait, j'ai rien pané, j'ai l'impression qu'elles n'ont ni queue, ni tête, et comme je ne veux pas croire que tel un Augusto Giovanni, mon esprit puisse muter lentement mais sûrement vers une incompréhension de mon canard favori, je préfère penser à un gros coup de mou (compréhensible, nous suivons vos aventures avec un intérêt certain et nous savons à quel point ce voyage au pays des saucisses vous a éreintés), plutôt qu'à une pige de mauvaise qualité.
> Alors hop, on se reprend et de mon côté, je vais tenter de me remettre de mon retour à Paris-les-Cons.


J'ai pas remarqué ça... Y'en a de très bonnes : la toute première, celle sur Street View, Back in Blake...

----------


## Fishbone

> Et Fishbone, en plus d'être rédac-chef, s'occupe toujours du courrier des lecteurs vidéo CanardPc? Ou n'était-ce qu'une mystification de plus?


C'est toujours sur le feu.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Et tu en avais combien dans ton rayon?
> Je pense que le mec qui a fait la couv' a fait un travail sublime, dont la qualité du détourage n'a d'égal que la colorimétrie exceptionelle.


Ben alors Zoulou y'a personne pour te passer de la pommade que t'es obliger de le faire tout seul.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> J'aime bien les cyber-niouz de Rabot, ce n'est donc pas une excuse valable, même si sans doute, il doit se sentir à l'étroit dans les colonnes.



Grave.

----------


## Ouaflechien

Enfin ce week-end j'ai eu un peu de temps pour lire mon cpc qui de toute façon est arrivé avec plein de retard mais c'est la faute à l'aut' ...

Bon si ackboo s'en va, en douce l'air de rien (mais si il continu d'écrire... ben voyons), alors la vie n'a plus de sens et je vais de se pas rendre mon numéro. Mais qui va rester... bon il y a bien Threanor pour essayer de sauver le navire avant qu'il ne tombe dans le ravin mais quand même.

Sinon un numéro moyen malgré le sujet sur Leipzig mais c'est juste moi qui suis en phase sans, pour dire même la bd de Couly m'a fait seulement sourire c'est pour dire. La reprise du travail sans doute.

Vivement la sortie de bons jeux.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> [Le courrier des lecteurs ?] Ca fini toujours au feu.


Fixed.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Il quitte son poste de redac chef pour disposer de plus de temps, mais il ne quitte pas le navire. acboo continuera d'écrire, moins certes, mais il continuera. Sinon, on le bute.


On commence par écorcher les pseudos des anciens et ensuite on les oblige à écrire des saynètes pour canal+ hein ^^

----------


## XWolverine

Déjà fini  ::|:  (sauf les mots croisés, interrompus parce que la démo de e-fluid avait fini de s'installer  ::): )
L'ai lu presque aussi vite que quand le mag était hebdo. Ca doit être le sevrage de l'été, ou le fait qu'il arrive le WE. Sinon, numéro bien plaisant, pas trouvé comme beaucoup qu'il soit moins trépidant que d'habitude.

----------


## alx

Peut-on espérer lire un jour la version "uncut" du test de Clear Sky ?

Je profite de ce message pour ajouter à celles des autres canards mes félicitations à Ackboo pour son nouveau poste de redac' chef !

----------


## bber

rhoo la bonne surprise dans ma boite Samedi ! Moi qui pensais ne l'avoir que demain

----------


## jaragorn_99

bon et bien j'ai clear sky depuis vendredi
j'aimerai revenir sur l'introduction de ce test, là ou Boulon dit "Je me suis toujours demandé si on avait le droit de coller un bon 9 sur 10 à un jeu buggué" et sur le "hardcooore!" de la fin.
je sais pas si on a jouer au mm jeux en fait, si les devs vous en envoyer une version spécial ou autre
pour ma part, je serai bien incapable de noté le jeux après 3 jours.
certes, le graphiquement, c'est superbe, du moins la base.
car encore faudrait il pouvoir la quitté cette putain de base!
alors oui je suis allé dans le marais.
mais c'est pas du hardcore, là, c'est du jamais vu!
je m'explique
des que je quitte la base, c'est BLEU SCREEN OF THE DEATH!
alors oui de temps en temps ça fonctionne (1 fois sur 10) mais là, encore faut il que le xray engine tiennes plus de  2 minutes sans retour windows
alors la tout de suite si je devais mettre une note, ça frolerai le 0.
sortir un jeux pas fini, buggué comme il l'est, c'est une honte.
vous allez me dire, "wai tu dis ça parce que t'es en colère, psi c'est ton pc qui merde, ça arrive qu'a toi......"
euh nan!
apres avoir parcouru les forums sur clear sky, je m'aperçois que je suis tres loin d'etre un cas isolé, mais alors tres tres tres tres tres tres loin.
je ne conteste pas ici la note de boulon, je suis sur que ce jeux vaux le 9 qu'il lui a mis, mais je pense qu'un avertissement sur l'etat actuelle du produit aurait du etre joint au test (comme les ch'tis encarts gris que vous faites)
voilà, et grand respect a toi boulon, car si tu as eu la patience de tester un jeux moitié moins buggué que ce à quoi j'ai droit, ça relève du challange.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Il y a de pires challenges  :;): . Genre lire certains posts...

Sinon, en admettant que 10% des jeux plantent (chiffre que je prends au hasard, qui est énorme) statistiquement il y a 90% de chances que Boulon ait testé un jeu... qui ne plante pas. Dans ce cas là je ne vois pas pourquoi il irait rechercher si le jeu plante ailleurs. De toutes façon tous les jeux plantent toujours chez certaines personnes qui le qualifient aussitôt de "nuls"  ::rolleyes:: .

----------


## O.Boulon

Si ma version avait comporté ce genre de bug, j'aurais fait le nécessaire pour le signaler dans le test. C'est le minimum.

Les seuls bugs dont j'ai été victime ont été mentionnés dans mes pages : le bug de script annulant pour toujours les blasts et duty conkuérant le monde en mettant à mort mon informateur chez Freedom.

En trente heures de jeu (première partie test, seconde partie test et partie pour le plaisir en ce moment), j'ai dû avoir trois crash et retour au bureau, toujours parce kue je laissais Xpress en fond de tâche.

Je joue sur un AthlonX2 avec 2Go de ram, 8800GTS512, Xp Pro SP3 et carte son je sais plus koi mais chelou genre Xplosion ou un truc çacom.

Et aucun de ceux l'ayant installé à la rédac n'ont l'air d'avoir de problème.

----------


## jaragorn_99

Je n'ai pas qualifié ce jeux de nul, je suis fan, bien au contraire, c'est exactement le genre de jeux que j'adore.

----------


## O.Boulon

Par contre, si tu pouvais adorer aussi les majuscules et la ponctuation, ça m'arrangerait.
C'est pas la première fois.

Dernier avertissement avant 3 points.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Vous remarquerez d'ailleurs que je ne modère plus du tout depuis la rentrée.


 ::siffle::

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est pas de la modération, c'est du sens commun.
Vous êtes aussi invités à jouer la cyber-gestapo en rappelant à l'ordre les feignasses.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Zu Befehl!


Sinon, j'ai fait pour la première fois (oui, mea maxima culpa, &c. ) la grille de mot croisé, et ben je trouve ça pas mal du tout.

----------


## O.Boulon

C'était mieux avant.

----------


## Super_Newbie

A cause du test de Clear Sky, me voici obligé de finir Stalker le plus vite possible avant d'acheter la suite alors que j'ai un max de boulot. Merci Boulon  ::(:

----------


## Pelomar

> Zu Befehl!
>  Sinon, j'ai fait pour la première fois (oui, mea maxima culpa, &c. ) la grille de mot croisé, et ben je trouve ça pas mal du tout.


Ca, ca veut dire que tu te fais sufisamment chier pour prendre le temps de finir une grille de maitre paul cul et donc que ta vie est devenu merdique.

Je sais de quoi je parle, j'ai finis toute les grilles de Canard PC depuis un an.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Ca, ca veut dire que tu te fais sufisamment chier pour prendre le temps de finir une grille de maitre paul cul et donc que ta vie est devenu merdique.


Genre tu crois m'apprendre quelque chose... ::siffle::

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Bah quand même, la GC ça avait l'air autre chose (sans surprise) que l'E3.

Niveau jeux présentés s'entend.

----------


## O.Boulon

Tu te rends compte, t'aurais pas pris tes vacances pile à ce moment-là, t'aurais pu couvrir l'évènement...

----------


## Télo

Et un road trip dans une Laguna qui freine toute seule, je pense que ça n'a pas de prix.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Tu te rends compte, t'aurais pas pris tes vacances pile à ce moment-là, t'aurais pu couvrir l'évènement...



Avec ma veine, je me serais pété le cou pendant l'accident  :<_<:

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Rah putain, et y'aurait eu une place de newser qui se serait libérée ! T'assures pas Arthur, l'an prochain, prends tes vacances plus tôt !

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Avec ma veine, je me serais pété le coup pendant l'accident


Pété le coup du lapin ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Y avait une blague plus beauf mais plus crédible à faire.

You loose.

----------


## Z0b

> bon et bien j'ai clear sky depuis vendredi
> j'aimerai revenir sur l'introduction de ce test, là ou Boulon dit "Je me suis toujours demandé si on avait le droit de coller un bon 9 sur 10 à un jeu buggué" et sur le "hardcooore!" de la fin.
> je sais pas si on a jouer au mm jeux en fait, si les devs vous en envoyer une version spécial ou autre
> pour ma part, je serai bien incapable de noté le jeux après 3 jours.
> certes, le graphiquement, c'est superbe, du moins la base.
> car encore faudrait il pouvoir la quitté cette putain de base!
> alors oui je suis allé dans le marais.
> mais c'est pas du hardcore, là, c'est du jamais vu!
> je m'explique
> ...


Let me guess... XP Pro cracké ?  ::):  Si c'est le cas, directX non patché, les soucis viennent donc de ton pc, et non du jeu.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Y avait une blague plus beauf mais plus crédible à faire.
> You loose


C'était pas une blague, pas plus que les remarques sarcastiques écrites jadis en rouge dans la marge de vos copies (de français, ou visiblement d'anglais: qu'est ce que je desserre ?!), accompagnées d'un "- n points".
C'était quoi la blague plus crédible? J'en vois bien une, mais j'espère que ça n'est pas ça.


 ::P:

----------


## Ash_Crow

> des que je quitte la base, c'est BLEU SCREEN OF THE DEATH!
> alors oui de temps en temps ça fonctionne (1 fois sur 10) mais là, encore faut il que le xray engine tiennes plus de  2 minutes sans retour windows
> alors la tout de suite si je devais mettre une note, ça frolerai le 0.


Tu avais les mêmes problèmes sur _Shadow of Chernobyl_ ?

----------


## jpjmarti

Reçu ce matin. Le seul inconvénient de cette légère attente, c'est que la bête est arrivée en même temps que le prospectus publicitaire commençant par J et finissant par K. Ca m'a donné l'occasion de me demander pourquoi j'y étais encore abonné. Puis j'ai foncé sur mon canard et je l'ai choyé.

----------


## Grouiiik

> Bah ma foi c'est un joli coming-out, moi aussi j'aime bien vista (32 d'ailleurs que j'ai). Mais ca ne change rien à mon problème, je ne pouvais tout simplement pas jouer à Stalker (entre autre) malgré les patchs.
> Ce dont j'aimerais être sur c'est que la nouvelle mouture Stalker règle ces problèmes parce que j'aimais bien ce jeu et je regrette de pas y avoir joué comme je voulais.


Personnellement, je n'ai aucun souci avec Stalker 1er du nom, son dernier patch et vista 64.

----------


## Graine

Bon j'ai trouvé le dernier CPC je suis tout jouasse meme si j'ai hésité un moment apres m'etre fait gronder par Boulon hier apres midi.
 ::'(:

----------


## O.Boulon

Purée, j'ai Alzheimer, je ne m'en rappelle même plus.
C'était à propos de quoi déjà ?

----------


## Graine

De mon intervention  sur la video du JCC concernant les geek.
Mais bon en meme temps c'est vrai que mon message n'avait pas beaucoup d'interet j'etais moi meme un peu sur les nerfs.(de la merde vous dis je.)

----------


## unpierrot

> Personnellement, je n'ai aucun souci avec Stalker 1er du nom, son dernier patch et vista 64.


Tout à l'identique. Aucun problème. (patch 1.005)

edit : Et l'article clear sky me donne envie de craquer pour l'opus 2.

----------


## Grouiiik

Moi, il m'a fait acheter le 1 !

----------


## Graine

Je pense que je vais m'acheter Stalker le 1 er opus reste que a carrefour du coin on a la version budget a 15 € et la version normale a 45 €.Et bien entendu je veux la boite d'origine pour le meme prix.Je suis difficile hein.
Salaud de pauvre.

----------


## ElGato

La boîte métallique très jolie est à 15€ un peu partout (Fnac en particulier).

----------


## Graine

OK Elgato j'irai y  faire un tour...

----------


## golwin

Vu l'info dans les petites annonces :

Pearl vend l'édition de STALKER en boitier slim métal édition normale à moins de 10 €.

http://www.pearl.fr/article-H386.html

Je m'y suis mis en attendant que CS soit bien patché et qu'on le trouve moins cher...

----------


## jaragorn_99

> Par contre, si tu pouvais adorer aussi les majuscules et la ponctuation, ça m'arrangerait.
> C'est pas la première fois.
> 
> Dernier avertissement avant 3 points.


Posts édités et corrigés M. Boulon, désolé, je le refera plus  ::P: .




> Tu avais les mêmes problèmes sur _Shadow of Chernobyl_ ?


Non, peu de problème en fait avec Soc, ça ramait (sur mon ancien PC), quelques sauvegardes perdus grace à la non-compatibilité des patchs (ça en 2008, c'est énorme quand même!!!), mais rien m'empechant de jouer.
Par contre, j'ai résolu les problèmes de retour windows en augmentant la mémoire virtuelle de mon DD (passer à 4Go pour le coup), mais les problème de bleu screen persiste lors des trajets via les pnjs.
DOnc si vous avez des retours windows, pensez-y, ça marche bien comme technique.

----------


## CptDobey

> Reçu ce matin.


Tu as de la chance. Ici, toujours rien  ::(: 
Il est dans les kioske depuis quelques jours, mais les abonnés, comme Sœur Anne, ne voient rien venir. Chienne de vie.

----------


## Graine

> Vu l'info dans les petites annonces :
> 
> Pearl vend l'édition de STALKER en boitier slim métal édition normale à moins de 10 €.
> 
> http://www.pearl.fr/article-H386.html
> 
> Je m'y suis mis en attendant que CS soit bien patché et qu'on le trouve moins cher...


Bon et bien je pese moins lourd de 10 € la

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est toujours sur le feu.


Ca n'a pas fonctionné ta petite entreprise de domotique ( si mes souvenirs sont bons)???

En tant que supérieur de Boulon, t'arrives à lui faire des reproches les yeux dans les yeux à distance d'allonge de bras ?

----------


## Voodoonice

Pour ma part toujours aucune trace du numéro 176 dans la cinquième ville de France. J'ai même poussé le vis jusqu'à aller dans une enseigne de la grande distribution, rien, nada, walou  ::'(:

----------


## GROquiK

Bon, le 176 est arrivé hier chez les bulots... avec pile une semaine de retard  ::(: . C'est marqué déposé le 05/09/08 sur l'emballage, par contre pas de nom de société de routage dessus...

----------


## Arsgunner

> Pour ma part toujours aucune trace du numéro 176 dans la cinquième ville de France. J'ai même poussé le vis jusqu'à aller dans une enseigne de la grande distribution, rien, nada, walou


J'avoue que la côte d'azur me paraît à la traîne pour Canard PC, du côté de Sophia je le trouvais toujours plusieurs jours après la sortie...

Je me suis donc abonné, et on voit la différence  ::rolleyes:: .

Blague à part, pousse jusqu'à Grasse je le trouve plus facilement là-bas  ::P: .

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Cimer, j'avais un peu peur de m'écarter trop de Thompson vu que j'avais pas le bouquin sous la main.


Rhum Express ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, c'était l'intro de Fear and loathing...

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Nan, c'était l'intro de Fear and loathing...


Ah bah, oui je suis con, c'est le titre en plus.  ::zzz:: 
Toutefois l'équipe du CPC n'a jamais été aussi sexy que lorsqu'elle se lance dans une virée vouée au journalisme gonso.
"Laypeuzigueu mon amour ..."  ::wub::

----------


## getcha

Parce qu'El Gringo c'etait pas du journalisme gonzo ?

----------


## Voodoonice

> J'avoue que la côte d'azur me paraît à la traîne pour Canard PC, du côté de Sophia je le trouvais toujours plusieurs jours après la sortie...
> 
> Je me suis donc abonné, et on voit la différence .
> 
> Blague à part, pousse jusqu'à Grasse je le trouve plus facilement là-bas .


 ::o:  Grasse, ça fait chero de Nice avec le prix de l'essence  ::rolleyes::  :;):

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Parce qu'El Gringo c'etait pas du journalisme gonzo ?


Ma remarque était valable pour la rédaction en générale.  :;):

----------


## Naya

Honte ! Aucunes, Aucunes mentions du stand Sanrio Hello Kitty a la GC de Leipzig,
ce canard est un scandale !

Bon numéro cela dit, moins de test mais l'actu oblige rien de dramatique.



Content de vous retrouver en un morceau, je blague pour HK _quoi que :P_
je serai un peu plus flippé en prenant un taxi R.....t à l'avenir  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Pinkipou

> J'avoue que la côte d'azur me paraît à la traîne pour Canard PC, du côté de Sophia je le trouvais toujours plusieurs jours après la sortie...


Salaud ! C'est donc toi qui me piquais toujours le dernier exemplaire ?!
Par ta faute, j'ai été contraint de m'abonner puis de courir un peu partout après les exemplaires qui s'égarent.
Vas maintenant, vas vivre avec ça sur la conscience...

Conseil pour les autres canards boiteux du cru : oubliez les libraires locaux, le Casino de Mouans-Sartoux fournit CanardPC + le PQ, pour vos 2-en-1 matinaux.

Conseil au vaudou nissart : t'as essayé à l'aréoport ?

----------


## Voodoonice

> Conseil au vaudou nissart : t'as essayé à l'aréoport ?


Pas con, c'est ouvert la nuit ?  :^_^:

----------


## Pinkipou

T'as encore quelques minutes, grouille-toi ! :zomb:

----------


## mescalin

Moi je dis : si vous étiez allés en allemagne avec, par exemple, une R11 (pas chère en plus), vous auriez pas eu de problème de freinage automatique machinbidule.

----------


## alx

Comme ça ils auraient pu écrire un article chiant à la place.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Moi je dis : si vous étiez allés en allemagne avec, par exemple, une R11 (pas chère en plus), vous auriez pas eu de problème de freinage automatique machinbidule.


Si vous voulez acheter la R11 maintenant que la Lag est devenu épave, elle n'est toujours pas chère.

----------


## Guest

> Comme ça ils auraient pu écrire un article chiant à la place.


Ah nan, ça faut me demander à moi.

----------


## Velgos

> Ah nan, ça faut me demander à moi.


Haha !

C'est tendre, la jeunesse.  ::O:

----------


## Guest

Toi aussi tu veux un article chiant ? C'est moins cher en semaine.

----------


## Therapy2crew

Je trouve que Couly a très bien illustré la soumission de notre ami Oni dans les pages du canard ...  ::P: 

Mais j'ai été très choqué de le voir blond et imberbe ! C'est le coup des avatars ça ... psychologiquement c'est très trompeur ...  :<_<: 
Nan mais sans dec', quand est-ce qu'il signe un article ?

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Pourtant, il est bien blond et totalement imberbe. Pas un poil où que ce soit. Il fait bien ses 12 ans quoi.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Il est pas blond Oni, il est roux et moche.

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Il est pas blond Oni, il est roux et moche.


Les roux, c'est pas des gens comme nous ...  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Guest

> Je trouve que Couly a très bien illustré la soumission de notre ami Oni dans les pages du canard ... 
> 
> Mais j'ai été très choqué de le voir blond et imberbe ! C'est le coup des avatars ça ... psychologiquement c'est très trompeur ... 
> Nan mais sans dec', quand est-ce qu'il signe un article ?


Demain. Si tu veux je t'imprime un post et je te le signe, aussi.

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Demain. Si tu veux je t'imprime un post et je te le signe, aussi.


Si tu peux m'assurer que dans quelques temps tu es rédac' chef, ça m'intéresse !!! Si tu reste un membre du forum comme les autres , un petit pion misérable tel une punaise sur le pubis d'Half, un peu moins ....

Par contre je veux bien une photo avec "Pour mon Mathieu, Love xxx".

----------


## Guest

Tu fais peur.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Je trouve que Couly a très bien illustré la soumission de notre ami Oni dans les pages du canard ... 
> 
> Mais j'ai été très choqué de le voir blond et imberbe ! C'est le coup des avatars ça ... psychologiquement c'est très trompeur ... 
> Nan mais sans dec', quand est-ce qu'il signe un article ?


Y'a une photo de lui qui se casse sur le site, saurez vous la retrouver?  ::siffle:: .

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Tu fais peur.


J'te l'avais dit: demander des othographes à Boulon pour les revendre sur le forum aurait pu nous permettre de faire fortune.
Maintenant qu'il modère plus, les gens se rabattent sur toi. Bon, c'est sympa, mais gagner de l'argent avec toi, ça risque d'être plus tendu...

----------


## Guest

Je fais bien la vaisselle.

----------


## Lang0chat

Sinon il est bien ce numéro. Le test de Clear Sky m'a convaincu et "Fear and loathing in Leizpig" m'a bien fait marrer !

Sinon c'est mon premier CPC, et je regrette pas de m'etre abonné, y'a de quoi lire !

Edit: Petit bémol, le comparatif des ventirads n'a été fait que sur des quads  ::cry::  Mais bon je me doute que le test soit plus représentatif sur des procs qui chauffent plus...

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Tu fais peur.


Petite nature ...  ::rolleyes:: 



> Y'a une photo de lui qui se casse sur le site, saurez vous la retrouver? .


Mouais ça peut être rigolo mais faut avoir la foi de chercher ...  ::|:

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est bon ?
On peut revenir au numéro ?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> C'est bon ?
> On peut revenir au numéro ?




Quelqu'un est pressé ?

Gringo, as-tu remarqué que dans ton test au titre long et compliqué où tu avais fait vœu de non "w" et non "k", il y avait le mot sand*w*ich sur un des screens ?

----------


## El Gringo

C'est pas moi qui écris sur les screens...

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Ouais, mais c'est toi qui les sélectionne.

----------


## Nonok

::(:  J'en ai marre que mon libraire soit con et qu'il foute le dernier CPC en date sous une pile de "hackay mag lol" ou des "logiciels p2p mdr!! KOMAN TELECHARJAI 40GO EN 40SEKONDE§§§".

Alors merde quoi, surtout près de l'avenue parmentier c'est un peu la loose, m'voyez ? On est pas loin des locaux de cpc m'voyez ? Faudrait agir, merde quoi !

_"libraire : Qu'est ce que vous faite ?_
_ nonok : Hein ? bah j'ai mis les canard pc devant vos machins là._
_ libraire : Pourquoi ?_
_ nonok : le p2p c'est illégale et les hackers ça pue. a +"_

----------


## NitroG42

> J'en ai marre que mon libraire soit con et qu'il foute le dernier CPC en date sous une pile de "hackay mag lol" ou des "logiciels p2p mdr!! KOMAN TELECHARJAI 40GO EN 40SEKONDE§§§".
> 
> Alors merde quoi, surtout près de l'avenue parmentier c'est un peu la loose, m'voyez ? On est pas loin des locaux de cpc m'voyez ? Faudrait agir, merde quoi !
> 
> _"libraire : Qu'est ce que vous faite ?_
> _ nonok : Hein ? bah j'ai mis les canard pc devant vos machins là._
> _ libraire : Pourquoi ?_
> _ nonok : le p2p c'est illégale et les hackers ça pue. a +"_


"J'appelle la police monsieur maintenant".

----------


## DakuTenshi

> J'en ai marre que mon libraire soit con et qu'il foute le dernier CPC en date sous une pile de "hackay mag lol" ou des "logiciels p2p mdr!! KOMAN TELECHARJAI 40GO EN 40SEKONDE§§§".
> 
> Alors merde quoi, surtout près de l'avenue parmentier c'est un peu la loose, m'voyez ? On est pas loin des locaux de cpc m'voyez ? Faudrait agir, merde quoi !
> 
> _"libraire : Qu'est ce que vous faite ?_
> _ nonok : Hein ? bah j'ai mis les canard pc devant vos machins là._
> _ libraire : Pourquoi ?_
> _ nonok : le p2p c'est illégale et les hackers ça pue. a +"_


Le P2P c'est illégal? S'nouveau ou s'faux?

Histoire de pas être trop H.S., j'aimerais préciser que la sélection de soft de Gringo est aynaurme ce mois ci!

----------


## L'invité

J'arrive pas a charger le fond d'ecran.  ::'(: 
(quelque soit le navigateur d'ailleurs)

----------


## Super Menteur

> J'en ai marre que mon libraire soit con et qu'il foute le dernier CPC en date sous une pile de "hackay mag lol" ou des "logiciels p2p mdr!! KOMAN TELECHARJAI 40GO EN 40SEKONDE§§§".
> 
> Alors merde quoi, surtout près de l'avenue parmentier c'est un peu la loose, m'voyez ? On est pas loin des locaux de cpc m'voyez ? Faudrait agir, merde quoi !
> 
> _"libraire : Qu'est ce que vous faite ?_
> _ nonok : Hein ? bah j'ai mis les canard pc devant vos machins là._
> _ libraire : Pourquoi ?_
> _ nonok : le p2p c'est illégale et les hackers ça pue. a +"_


Je me rapelle avoir ouvert un de ces magazines une fois et d'avoir vu un type expliquer en trois pages comment il avait cracké un réseau wifi, puis obtenu un accès complet au DD d'un autre ordinateur normalement connecté au réseau, puis enfin avoir téléchargé des trucs en P2P en utilisant l'autre ordinateur comme passerelle qui cryptait les données vers son PC (évidemment l'ordinateur en question recevait tout ça en non crypté). Le tout conclu par un dessin trop kikoolol où il y avait marqué "Attention : A ne pas faire chez vous !".

Du vrai grand journalisme.

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Je me rapelle avoir ouvert un de ces magazines une fois et d'avoir vu un type expliquer en trois pages comment il avait cracké un réseau wifi, puis obtenu un accès complet au DD d'un autre ordinateur normalement connecté au réseau, puis enfin avoir téléchargé des trucs en P2P en utilisant l'autre ordinateur comme passerelle qui cryptait les données vers son PC (évidemment l'ordinateur en question recevait tout ça en non crypté). Le tout conclu par un dessin trop kikoolol où il y avait marqué "Attention : A ne pas faire chez vous !".
> 
> Du vrai grand journalisme.


C'est terriblement paradoxal quand même de trouvé des revues spécialisées dans le Hackage et le P2P alors que c'est illégal. J'ai du mal à saisir comment de tels mags peuvent se retrouver dans les kiosques !?!
C'est comme si "ils" sortaient une revue genre "Kanabis-mag" avec un édito "Attention ne fumez pas !!!", non !?! Si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer ...  :<_<:

----------


## Nonok

Le protocole p2p est pas illégale, y a plein de programmes qui l'utilisent. Par contre la loi n'est pas claire sur l'utilisation des logiciels. Ils sont illégaux ou ils sont légaux ? L'usage qu'on en fait les rend illégaux ou c'est juste le fait de lancer le programme ?

Va savoir...

----------


## ElGato

Ce qui était illégal, c'était de partager un fichier (le prendre était pas illégal, dans le cadre du droit à la copie privée).

Mais maintenant, avec le gros tas de nouvelles lois, je crois que la seule utilisation de ce genre de logiciel est illégale.

----------


## LaVaBo

> C'est terriblement paradoxal quand même de trouvé des revues spécialisées dans le Hackage et le P2P alors que c'est illégal. J'ai du mal à saisir comment de tels mags peuvent se retrouver dans les kiosques !?!


Pour le P2P, c'est au-dessus, et pour le hack (dans le sens intrusion), ça n'est pas illégal en soit. Ce qui est illégal, c'est de rentrer sur un système sans autorisation.

J'ai des potes par exemple qui s'amusaient à essayer de sécuriser un serveur web pour le faire cracker par les autres (pas de commentaires sur mes potes svp  ::P: ).

Il y a des cours de hack dans certaines écoles d'informatique.

Et pour être bon en sécurité, il faut connaître les failles et savoir comment elles sont exploitées.

Maintenant, ce n'est pas du tout l'optique des magasines alacon vendues à coté de CPC, qui sont super borderline.
Mais y'en a d'autres, genre MISP, qui sont dédiés à la sécurité, donc qui donnent des infos pour faire des trucs illégaux, mais dans l'optique de les contrer. Par contre, pour lire MISP faut etre expert en web/BDD/réseau/programmation. Oui, tout ça à la fois, et sûrement plus, c'est complètement imbittable pour l'humain lambda.

----------


## Therapy2crew

C'est bien joli mais du coup, comment un magazine estampillé P2P avec un gros "Hacking" au milieu de la couverture peut paraitre en kiosque ???

Liberté presse / expression ?

----------


## Nonok

> C'est bien joli mais du coup, comment un magazine estampillé P2P avec un gros "Hacking" au milieu de la couverture peut paraitre en kiosque ???
> 
> Liberté presse / expression ?


La meilleure question étant de savoir pourquoi cette saloperie est toujours devant le Canard PC. Merde quoi §§§

 :;):  prochain numéro qui sort je vais étaler toute la palette sur le rayo...oupa. En fait je vais plutôt rien faire il est enrobé comme omar boulon (indice pour le concours là stp)

----------


## O.Boulon

Sauf qu'en ce moment je suis tellement sec que j'ai l'air d'avoir une carte du métro japonais sur les bras et les épaules.

----------


## BLEC

> Sauf ku'en ce moment je suis tellement sec kue j'ai l'air d'avoir une carte du métro japonais sur les bras et les épaules.


Pas de doute, vous devez être un beau parti, je dirai 86.450 kg, en string bien entendu.

----------


## mescalin

> C'est terriblement paradoxal quand même de trouvé des revues spécialisées dans le Hackage et le P2P alors que c'est illégal. J'ai du mal à saisir comment de tels mags peuvent se retrouver dans les kiosques !?!
> C'est comme si "ils" sortaient une revue genre "Kanabis-mag" avec un édito "Attention ne fumez pas !!!", non !?! Si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer ...


A une époque reculée, y avait _l'éléphant rose_ qui paraissait mensuellement, avec des dossiers genre "fumer rends-t-il con ?" etc... Eh ben, c'était pas mal, jusqu'à ce que la police ne vienne y mettre son nez (je crois qu'ils avaient fait un concours où tu gagnait un space-cake, si je me souviens bien).

----------


## Therapy2crew

> A une époque reculée, y avait _l'éléphant rose_ qui paraissait mensuellement, avec des dossiers genre "fumer rends-t-il con ?" etc... Eh ben, c'était pas mal, jusqu'à ce que la police ne vienne y mettre son nez (je crois qu'ils avaient fait un concours où tu gagnait un space-cake, si je me souviens bien).


 ::o: !!!!

 ::mellow::  ...

 ::wub::  Comment j'ai pu louper ça !!!

----------


## Jeckhyl

> A une époque reculée, y avait _l'éléphant rose_ qui paraissait mensuellement, avec des dossiers genre "fumer rends-t-il con ?" etc... Eh ben, c'était pas mal, jusqu'à ce que la police ne vienne y mettre son nez (je crois qu'ils avaient fait un concours où tu gagnait un space-cake, si je me souviens bien).


Ce qui donne la réponse à la question du dossier  ::P:

----------


## Nonok

> Sauf qu'en ce moment je suis tellement sec que j'ai l'air d'avoir une carte du métro japonais sur les bras et les épaules.


 ::rolleyes::  Michael Scofield sors de ce corps. 



Je t'aurais plutot vu faire Bellic moa.  :B):

----------

